# الايقونات (بحث متكامل )  .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*

الايقونات (بحث متكامل )  .. asmicheal​*







​
*

الايقونات (بحث متكامل )  .. asmicheal​*
بكنيستى التى اعشقها 
ايقونة 
للسامرية مع السيد المسيح

تشد انتباهى جدا 
ووقت الصلاة تدخلنى بتاملات كثيرة 

وتجعلنى اتسائل 
ما دور الايقونات 
وهل نحن نعبد الصور 
وهل كل صورة تعتبر ايقونة 


اسئلة كثيرة سابحث عنها 
بهذا البحث

لو حبيتم تتابعوة 


:smi411:


ملف ضخم وطويل 
ولا يقرا بيوم واحد 

لانة استغرق الكثير لاعدادة 

:smi420:


لو 
حبيتم 

تتابعوة 







لينك مباشر




=


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*

*فن الأيقونات القبطى* 
*فى سنة 2000 م قام المجلس الأعلى للآثار بمشروع مسح شامل لحصر وترميم جميع الأيقونات الموجودة في الكنائس والأديرة المصرية وذلك بالتعاون مع مركز البحوث الأمريكي وبواسطة خبراء روس.
ويقول د. جاب اله على جاب الله – أمين عام المجلس الأعلى للآثار – أنه سيتم عمل بطاقة خاصة لكل أيقونة تتضمن خصائصها وتاريخها وأسلوب صيانتها للحفاظ عليها حيث تم الانتهاء من المرحلة الأولى بحصر 2714 أيقونة.
ويهدف المشروع بجانب الحفاظ على الأيقونات لإحباط أي محاولة لتهريبها خارج مصر وذلك بتوزيع صور الأيقونات على المطارات والمواني لتكون أشكالها معروفة لدى الأجهزة الأمنية.
وترميم أيقونات الكنيسة المعلقة جزءًا مهمًا من هذا المشروع، حيث وافق مركز البحوث الأمريكية على تمويل مشروع كامل لترميم أيقونات الكنيسة المعلقة، وسيتم الاستعانة بخبراء روس كما حدث أثناء ترميم أيقونات حارة زويلة، وسوف يستغرق المشروع ثلاث سنوات، وسيتم تحديد ميزانية تنفيذية بعد إجراء الدراسات المطلوبة، 
وقد أرسل فاروق حسني وزير الثقافة المصري خطابًا عاجلاً إلى د.محمد إبراهيم سليمان وزير التعمير والإسكان يطلب منه فيه أن يوافي وزارة الثقافة والمجلس الأعلى للآثار بخطة ترميم كنائس زويلة التي أعلن عنها خلال جولته بالمنطقة، حتى يتم بحث خطة الترميم على أسس علمية وفقًا لاشتراطات خبراء الآثار.. وقال فاروق حسني إنه شكل لجنة تتجه مباشرة لمتابعة كل الترميمات التي تجرى من خلال هيئات غير المجلس الأعلى للآثار، حتى يتم التأكد من توافر الاشتراطات الفنية للترميم.
يذكر أن الخلاف كان قد احتدم بين وزارة الثقافة والقس عزيز ميخائيل مرقص كاهن الكنيسة المعلقة حول عمليات الترميم التي تجريها الوزارة بالكنيسة، وقام الكاهن بتفجير حملة إعلامية ضد الوزارة واتهمها بأنها تقوم بترميم خاطئة سوف تؤدي إلى انهيار الكنيسة، الأمر الذي جعل وزير الثقافة يتراجع أمام هجوم الكاهن وتم وقف عمليات الترميم بالكنيسة لحين حضور الخبراء الأجانب للقيام بالترميم* 

***************************************************************** 
المؤرخة أيريس حبيب المصرى وضرورة مسح الأيقونات بالميرون 
*تعلق المؤرخة أيريس حبيب المصرى (1) عن ضرورة مسح الصور ( الأيقونات) المعلقة فى الكنيسة بالميرون قائلة : " ترى - هل تناسى الآباء والأبناء ؟ - فى وقتنا الحاضر - هذا التقليد الأبوى الكريم الذى يقضى بأن اليقونات التى توهب إلى الكنيسة يجب مسحها بالميرون المقدس قبل تعليقها داخل الكنيسة !!  أسأل هذا السؤال لأنى أرى عدداً وفيراً من الصور المستراه ( المكرزة أحياناً ) معلقة على جدران كنائسنا الآن , فلو أن مشتريها تذكر وجوب مسحها بالميرون المقدس لتردد من غير شك فى شرائها , كذلك يخيل لى أن الأب الكاهن حين قبل مثل هذه الصور المشتراه ووضعها فى الكنيسة أكتفى برسم علامة الصليب , كذلك وجب ما يشترية الإنسان ليس أيقونة بل هو مجرد صورة - وشتان بين الأيقونة التى هى إنعكاس نفسى للفنان ينتج عن محبة وبين صورة مطبوعة لا تستلزم غير ثمن زهيد مهما غلا* 
*ويقول العلامة المتنيح الأنبا غريغوروس ‏أسقف‏ ‏عام‏ ‏الدراسات‏ ‏العليا‏ ‏اللاهوتية‏ ‏والثقافة‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏والبحث‏ ‏العلمي والتربية‏ ‏الكنسية‏ (2) : " وأما‏ ‏في‏ ‏الفن‏,‏فالفن‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏الباقية‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏آثاره‏ ‏في‏ ‏المتحف‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏بمصر‏ ‏القديمة‏ ,‏وفي‏ ‏الكنائس‏ ‏والأديرة‏ ‏القديمة‏ ,‏يشهد‏ ‏بامتداد‏ ‏الفن‏ ‏المصري‏ ‏القديم‏ ‏في‏ ‏الفن‏ ‏القبطي‏.‏ذلك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الفنان‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏احتفظ‏ ‏في‏ ‏التصوير‏ ‏والرسم‏ ‏التشكيلي‏ ‏والنحت‏ ,‏وكذلك‏ ‏في‏ ‏صناعة‏ ‏السجاد‏ ‏وفنون‏ ‏التطريز‏ ‏المختلفة‏ ‏بالخصائص‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تميز‏ ‏بها‏ ‏المصري‏ ‏القديم‏ ‏وسار‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏شاعرا‏ ‏بها‏ ,‏معبرا‏ ‏عنها‏ ‏لأنها‏ ‏موجودة‏ ‏في‏ ‏دمه‏ ‏ولم‏ ‏يستطع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يتخلص‏ ‏منها‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏التأثيرات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏وجدت‏ ‏مجالها‏ ‏عنده‏ ‏تحت‏ ‏ضغط‏ ‏الظروف‏ ‏المحيطة‏ ‏ولقد‏ ‏يجد‏ ‏القارئ‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنائس‏ ‏الأثرية‏ ‏بالوادي‏ ‏الجديد‏ ‏الباقية‏ ‏في‏ ‏المدافن‏ ‏القديمة‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏مفتاح‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏كما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يرسمه‏ ‏المصريون‏ ‏القدماء‏ ‏في‏ ‏معابدهم‏ ‏ومقابرهم‏ ‏ولكنه‏ ‏صار‏ ‏يضم‏ ‏في‏ ‏داخله‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏أو‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏تحمل‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏طفلا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ذراعها‏ ‏الأيسر‏ ‏أو‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏القبطي‏.... ‏وهذا‏ ‏يدل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏المصري‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏صار‏ ‏مسيحيا‏ ‏ظل‏ ‏محتفظا‏ ‏بروح‏ ‏الفن‏ ‏المصري‏ ‏ولكنه‏ ‏ألبسها‏ ‏لباسا‏ ‏مسيحيا‏ ‏وحولها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏رموز‏ ‏مسيحية‏.‏
كذلك‏ ‏العيون‏ ‏المتسعةالتي‏ ‏ترمز‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الطهارة‏ ‏والنقاء‏ ‏والصفاء‏ ‏الروحاني‏ ‏مما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏واضحا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الرسوم‏ ‏المصرية‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الآثار‏ ‏احتفظ‏ ‏به‏ ‏الفنان‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏في‏ ‏رسمه‏ ‏للمسيح‏ ‏وللعذراء‏ ‏وللقديسين‏ " *
إنشاء مدرسة فى أستراليا لتعليم فن الأيقونات 
*من أجمل الفنون التى أحتفظ بها ألأقباط خلال قرون هو فن الإيقونات القبطى لما فيه من بساطة ومزية ووعظ وإرشاد ومعنى ويحاول فنانوا الأيقونات الأقباط نشر هذا الفن فى أوساط الجيل الجديد من ابنائنا ويوجد فى أستراليا كبلد من بلاد المهجر أحد قادة هذا الفن وقد كانت له عدة معارض فى أستراليا أدهشت وأبهرت زوارها الأجانب - هذا الفنان هو الأستاذ سميح لوقا *
*وقد نشرت جريدة اخبار مصر فى أستراليا يوم 19/1/2005 م حديثاً معه .* 
*وقد ذكرت الجريدة أنه فى يوم الأربعاء 22 هاتور الموافق 1/12/2004 م أصدر نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا دانيال أسقف أستراليا وتوابعها على :- *
*1- تأسيس مدرسة القديس لوقا البشير لتدريس فن الأيقونات .* 
*2- المدرسة خاصة بتعليم وتدريس تاريخ الإيقونات القبطية .* 

*3- نظام التدريس بها يكون عملياً ونظرياً .* 
*4- الدراسة ستكون على نظام الترمات فترات دراسية *
*موقع الدراسة والمدرسة سيكون كنيسة القديسة دميانة *
*سيبدأ الموسم الدراسى من يناير 2005 *
*يعمل بهذا القرار من تاريخ 5/نوفمبر /2004م *
*                                                              أمضاء *
*                                                            بمحبة الله الأنبا دانيال أسقف سيدنى وتوابعها *

*وفى سؤال للمحرر للفنان العظيم سميح لوقا *
*قال المحرر نريد أن نعرف عن مدرسة القديس لوقا للأيقونة القبطية .* 
*جـ - لقد وجدت الكنيسة والغيورين عليها بأن لكل كنيسة رسولية تراثها الفنى والطقسى الذى نعتز ونفخر به وغير*



* ذلك أن الأجيال تتوارثه من جيل لجيل كثرة يجب الحفاظ عليها والتى تكون الهوية الأصلية للأجيال القبطية والتى بفقدانها تكون الصورة مشوهة .. فمثلاً إذا دخل سائح إلى أى كنيسة ونظر إلى أيقوناتها عرف هويتها وتاريخها قبل أن يسمع قداسها وصلواتها , ولكن للأسف المحزن أن مع اليام تداخلت بعض وجهات النظر التى تاهت بينها حقيقة الأيقونة الصحيحة كما كانت الأعمال التجارية أحد هذه الأسباب .. مما جعلنا بعض الملصقات التى ليس لها أى علاقة بالأيقونة وغير لائق وجودها فى الكنيسة تحت أسم أيقونه .. ولهذا نجد أن الكنائس الرسولية قد وضعت قوانين حازمة على عمل الأيقونة ومن هو المؤهل لرسمها . *
*- أستاذ سميح نحن كمشاهدين بسطاء قد جعلت الموضوع بالنسبة لنا معقداً وعلى هذا فكيف فى ضوء ما تقول نفهم نحن الأيقونة ؟ *
*- الموضوع ليس بهذا التعقيد أنه فى منتهى البساطة بل أيضاً أنا أريد من المشاهد ليس فقط أن يفهم ألأيقونة بل يتكلم معها .. ولكى نتكلم مع الأيقونة يجب أولاً فهم لغتها .. وهنا سنتطرق إلى عدة لغات :-* 
*1- لغة اللاهوت داخل الأيقونة .* 
*2- لغة طقس الكنيسة التى تمثلها هذه الأيقونة .* 
*3- لغة ألألوان ومعانيها ودلالتها .* 
*4- لغة الإضائة والتى تختلف إختلاف كلى عن كل أنواع الرسم الأخرى حيث أنها منبعثة من موضوع الأيقونة وليست لإضاءة خارجة كما نعرف .* 
*5- لغة الزمن والكونية للأيقونة ..* 
*فلو عرفنا هذه اللغات لسمعنا صوت القديس صاحب الأيقونة فى شفاعته أو قدسية الأيقونة فى الميلاد أو الصعود مثلاً *
*ولا بد أن نتطرق إلى المراحل التى مرت بها الأيقونة القبطية حتى وصلت إلينا بصورتها الحالية وقد ذكر كتاب الفن القبطى ودوره الرائد بين فنون العالم المسيحى (3) -  : " نستطيع تقسيم تاريخ ألأيقونات إلى مراحل ثلاث , وإن كانت هذه المراحل متداخلة إلا أنها تعطينا فكرة عن تطور الفكر الخاص بالأيقونة "* 
*1- مرحلة الرموز .. فى القرنين الأول والثانى الميلادى حيث أستخدمت على نطاق واسع فقد بدأ المسيحيين الأوائل فى التعرف على بعضهم البعض عن طريق رسم خطين منحنيين يتصلان فى المقدمة ويتقاطعان فى المؤخرة تعطى شكل السمكة التى هى رمز من رموز المسيحية , وبدأ رسم شكل الراعى الصالح أو السمكة أو مختفيا تحت المونوجرام (الحرفين الأولين لأسم الرب يسوع باليونانية **Xpictos على شكل صليب .* 
*2- مرحلة السراديب .. كان يتجمع المسيحيين فى سراديب تحت الأرض هرباً من الأضطهاد الدينى الشديد وحتى يمارس المسيحيين عبادتهم فى هدوء , وأنتشرت هذه السراديب فى روما والإسكندرية :* 
*ففى سراديب الأسكندرية وجدت أيقونات تصور معجزة قانا الجليل ومعجزة الخبز منحوتين معا فى منظر واحد ..*



* ربما رمز وللأشارة إلى ذبيحة الخبز والخمر أندثرت هذه الصور المنحوته فى سراديب الأسكندرية بسبب الرطوبة الشديدة مما دفع البعض إلى التصور إلى أن هذه السراديب لا تحتوى على رسوماً ولكن يمكن الرجوع إلى الكنيسة بيت الله للقمص تادرس يعقوب كمرجع هام للدلاله على وجود هذه الرسومات أم لا !!* 
*وفى سراديب روما .. سرداب القديس كالستس فى روما صورة رمزية للسيد المسيح فى شكل أوريفيوس يحيط بها ألواح تشمل موضوعات كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس مثل .. ضرب الصخرة , ودانيال وجب الأسود , وإقامة لعازر من الموت , داود والمقلاع .. ألخ *
*3- مرحلة رسم أيقونات الكتاب المقدس .. وبدأت الإيمان المسيحى ينتشر فى العالم كله فأستخدم المسيحيون أيقونات موضوعات تمثل موضوعات وقصص ومعجزات المسيح وأمثلته بقصد التعليم كما رسمت أشخاص التلامي*



*ذ تنفيذاً لصوت الرب يسوع فى الأنجيل أنظروا إلى نهاية سيرتهم وتمثلوا بإيمانهم , وكنت أينما تذهب وفى أى بلد تستقر تستطيع أن تقرأ لغة الأيقونة بسهولة وبدون تعقيد .* 
*4- مرحلة الأيقونات الأسخاتولوجية "الأخروية" .. وهذه المرحلة هى مرحلة الخصب والعطاء للأيقونة وذلك فى القرن الرابع الميلادى , وقد أعتنق بعض الفلاسفة المسيحية وساد السلام العالم وأعترفت الأمبراطورية الرومانية بالمسيحية كديانة رسمية , واصبح المسيحيين ينتظرون الغلبة النهائية على الوثنية , فإهتموا بترقب الغلبة البدية بباروسيا (أى مجيئة الأخير ومجيئه الثانى ) وأنتشرت الرهبنة فى مصر ومن ثم إلى سائر أنحاء العالم لممارسة الحياة الملائكية , مترقبين عريسهم السمائى , فعبرت العبادات الكنسية عن هذا الإتجاه تحمل إتجاها إسخاتولوجياً قوياً وجاء ذلك فى أربعة أتجاهات أثنين رسم فيها شخصيات أناس - ملائكة .. ثم رؤى وأحلام - ثم المسيح فى مجده* 
*- أيقونات التلاميذ والشهداء والقديسين والعذراء مريم ويوحنا المعمدان .. ومعظمهم مكللين بالمجد .* 
*- أيقونات الملائكة ككائنات روحية لها الغلبة .*




*- أيقونات الرؤى النبوية - السلم بين الأرض والسماء الذى رآه يعقوب - وفى دير بويط بصعيد مصر (القرن السادس) توجد أيقونه تمثل الرب كما جاء فى رؤيا حزقيال فظهرت العجلة ومركبة الغلبة والأنتصار .* 
*- أيقونات السيد المسيح جالساً على عرشه فى دير بويط ايضاً حيث ترى الأربعة مخلوقات الحية المرموز إليهم للأناجيل يحملون السيد المسيح الجالس على عرشه والملائكة تحوط به .* 

*ويعتبر أن أقدم هذه الايقونات هو ما رسم على ألواح الخشب مباشرة وبحلول القرن السادس عشر الى الثامن عشر، أصبح رساموا الأيقونات يرسمون على ألواح مغطاه بقطعة نسيج أو خيش قبل الرسم عليها . *

**********************************************************************************
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*ذكر الباحث‏ ‏الأثري جرجس‏ ‏داود فى جريدة وطنى الصادرة فى 19/6/2005 م العدد 2269 أن : " أيقونة‏ ‏السبع‏ ‏أعياد‏ ‏السيدية‏ ‏الكبري‏ ‏بكنيسة‏ ‏السيدة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏الأثرية‏ ‏بحارة‏ ‏زويلة‏ ‏يرجع‏ ‏تاريخها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏العصور‏ ‏الوسطي‏ ‏تحديدا‏ ‏في‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الرابع‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏والخامس‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏الميلادي‏,‏والمناظر‏ ‏السبعة‏ ‏مصورة‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏جنيات‏ ‏مذهبة‏ ‏ومحفور‏ ‏بين‏ ‏علي‏ ‏منظرين‏ ‏من‏ ‏أعلي‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الأنبياء‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏يده‏ ‏كتاب‏ ‏مفتوح‏.‏بينما‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏كتابات‏ ‏علي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏منظر‏ ‏باللغة‏ ‏اليونانية‏,‏والمنظر‏ ‏الموجود‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الجزء‏ ‏يمثل‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏حلول‏ ‏الروح‏ ‏القدس‏ ‏إذ‏ ‏تري‏ ‏الاثني‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏تلميذا‏ ‏جالسين‏ ‏في‏ ‏العلية‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏رؤوسهم‏ ‏هالات‏ ‏نورانية‏ ‏وأعلاهم‏ ‏نري‏ ‏الروح‏ ‏القدس‏ ‏نازلا‏ ‏من‏ ‏السماء‏ ‏كأشعة‏ ‏من‏ ‏نور‏ ‏تحل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏التلاميذ‏ ‏في‏ ‏شكل‏ ‏اثني‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏لسانا‏ ‏من‏ ‏نار‏ (‏ستة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏جانب‏) ‏وتحت‏ ‏الأشعة‏ ‏كلمة‏ ‏يونانية‏ ‏تعني‏ ‏الخمسين‏ ‏وأسفل‏ ‏الأيقونة‏ ‏نري‏ ‏باب‏ ‏العلية‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏منزل‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏مرقس‏ ‏الرسول‏.‏" أ.هـ
*************************************************************************

2000 أيقونة أثرية ‏بدير‏ ‏سانت‏ ‏كاترين تعرض جميعها فى  صالة واحدة *
*

ذكرت المؤرخة إيمان حنا فى جريدة الصادرة وطنى **فى 19/6/2005 م العدد 2269 **خبرا قالت فيه : " قامت‏ ‏منطقة‏ ‏آثار‏ ‏جنوب‏ ‏سيناء‏ ‏بالتعاون‏ ‏مع‏ ‏المجلس‏ ‏الأعلي‏ ‏للآثار‏ ‏قاعة‏ ‏عرض‏ ‏متحفي‏ ‏لعرض‏ ‏أيقونات‏ ‏دير‏ ‏سانت‏ ‏كاترين‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يعود‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏السادس‏ ‏الميلادي‏ ‏ويحوي‏ 2000 ‏أيقونة‏ ‏أثرية , ‏ويتم‏ ‏عرضها‏ ‏بأسلوب‏ ‏جذاب‏ ‏ومتغير‏ ‏شهريا‏.‏
أقيمت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏القاعة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الطابق‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏بأحد‏ ‏أبراج‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏الخاص‏ ‏بالقديس‏ ‏سرجيوس‏ ‏وتسمي‏ ‏باليونانية‏ ‏سيكفو‏ ‏فيلا‏ ‏كيونوهذه‏ ‏الأيقونات‏ ‏تجسد‏ ‏تاريخ‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏تعود‏ ‏للقرن‏ ‏السادس‏ ‏وحتي‏ ‏التاسع‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏الميلادي‏.‏
ومن‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏الأيقونات‏ ‏المعروضة‏,‏أيقونات‏ ‏الميثولوجيا‏ ‏الخاصة‏ ‏بالتقويم‏ ‏الشهري‏ ‏لخدمة‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏تصور‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏وهم‏ ‏يمثلون‏ ‏كل‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏السنة‏ ‏بالإضافة‏ ‏للأيقونات‏ ‏السينائية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تمثل‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏القديسة‏ ‏كاترين‏ ‏ويرجع‏ ‏تاريخ‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الأيقونات‏ ‏للقرنين‏ 12-15 ‏الميلادي‏.‏
كما‏ ‏يتضمن‏ ‏العرض‏,‏الإيقونات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏سبق‏ ‏عرضها‏ ‏بمدينة‏ ‏بطرسبورج‏ ‏بروسيا‏ ‏عام‏ 2000,‏ومعهد‏ ‏كورتاليد‏ ‏للفن‏ ‏بلندن‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏قرار‏ ‏مجلس‏ ‏الوزراء‏ ‏رقم‏ 1065 ‏لسنة‏ 2000,‏بالإضافة‏ ‏لعروض‏ ‏متحف‏ ‏بناكي‏ ‏بأثينا‏ ‏عام‏ 1997.‏
يشمل‏ ‏العرض‏ ‏الأول‏ 30 ‏أيقونة‏ ‏أهمها‏ ‏القديسة‏ ‏فلاهرينويتا‏ ‏من‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الثالث‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏الميلادي‏,‏وتمثل‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏مرتدية‏ ‏رداء‏ ‏أحمر‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏كتفيها‏ ‏صليب‏,‏وأيقونة‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏المعمدان‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تعود‏ ‏للقرن‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏عشر‏,‏والقديس‏ ‏نيكولاس‏ ‏من‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الحادي‏ ‏عشر‏,‏وأيقونة‏ ‏البشارة‏ ‏والقديسة‏ ‏إيذادورا‏,‏وبعض‏ ‏الأنبياء‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏النبي‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏وإيليا‏.‏
هذه‏ ‏الأيقونات‏ ‏صنعت‏ ‏بمعامل‏ ‏محلية‏ ‏للأديرة‏ ‏الشرقية‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏,‏وفلسطين‏,‏وسوريا‏.‏
الجدير‏ ‏بالذكر‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يوجد‏ ‏بمكتبة‏ ‏الدير‏ 200 ‏فرمان‏ ‏من‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الخلفاء‏ ‏المسلمين‏ ‏كعهود‏ ‏أمان‏ ‏لضمان‏ ‏حماية‏ ‏الدير‏,‏ تعود‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الفرمانات‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏الميلادي‏.‏* 
************************************************************************** 
*عن مقالة بعنوان " الأيقونات‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏عبر‏ ‏العصور " بقلم الأستاذ / زكريا‏ ‏عبد‏ ‏السيد‏ - نشرت فى جريدة وطنى بتاريخ 31/12/2006م السنة 49 العدد 2349 
أيقونة‏ ‏كلمة‏ ‏يونانية‏ ‏تعني‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏ذات‏ ‏صفات‏ ‏خاصة‏..‏وفي‏ ‏الاصطلاح‏ ‏الكنسي‏ (‏الطقسي‏) ‏تعني‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏دينية‏ ‏مدشنة‏ ‏ومخصصة‏.‏
في‏ ‏البداية‏ ‏اقتصرت‏ ‏الأيقونات‏ ‏علي‏ ‏التعبير‏ ‏الرمزي‏ (‏مرحلة‏ ‏الرمز‏) ‏فكان‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏يصور‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏يحمل‏ ‏صليبا‏ ‏أو‏ ‏يحمل‏ ‏خروفا‏(‏الراعي‏ ‏الصالح‏)‏والروح‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يصور‏ ‏علي‏ ‏شكل‏ ‏حمامة‏,‏وكان‏ ‏يرمز‏ ‏للكنيسة‏ ‏بالصياد‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يلقي‏ ‏الشبكة‏ ‏في‏ ‏البحر‏ ‏رمزا‏ ‏للكنيسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تصطاد‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏للملكوت‏,‏والعشاء‏ ‏الرباني‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يرمز‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏بسلة‏ ‏بها‏ ‏خبز‏ ‏أو‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏كرمة‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏ترمز‏ ‏للسيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏والكنيسة‏,‏وتعتبر‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏السمكة‏ ‏أقدم‏ ‏رمز‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏القبطية‏.‏
أما‏ ‏في‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏الميلادي‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏نشط‏ ‏الغنوسيون‏ ‏وتقدموا‏ ‏في‏ ‏إنتاجهم‏ ‏الفني‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏عهد‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏أنسيتوس‏ ‏الأول‏ (154-165‏م‏) ‏وأفرطوا‏ ‏في‏ ‏توقير‏ ‏الأيقونات‏ ‏مما‏ ‏دعا‏ ‏لاهوتيي‏ ‏القرنين‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏والثالث‏ ‏لمقاومة‏ ‏حركة‏ ‏الصور‏ ‏وتحريمها‏ ‏تحريما‏ ‏قاطعا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏علي‏ ‏رأس‏ ‏هؤلاء‏ ‏اللاهوتيين‏ ‏إيريناؤس‏(130-200‏م‏) ‏والعلامة‏ ‏ترتليان‏ (160-225‏م‏) ‏والعلامة‏ ‏أوريجانوس‏ (185-254‏م‏)‏والقديس‏ ‏أغسطينوس‏(354-430‏م‏)‏
وفي‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الرابع‏ ‏انتقلت‏ ‏الأيقونات‏ ‏من‏ ‏مرحلة‏ ‏الرمز‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مرحلة‏ ‏الواقعية‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏ظهرت‏ ‏أيقونة‏ ‏السيدة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏حاملة‏ ‏الطفل‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏وأيقونة‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏يبارك‏ ‏طفلا‏ ‏وأخري‏ ‏يقيم‏ ‏لعازر‏ ‏وأيقونة‏ ‏ذبح‏ ‏إسحق‏.‏ومن‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏سمات‏ ‏الفن‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏العصر‏ ‏التحول‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏طرأ‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأيقونة‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏إبراز‏ ‏المراحل‏ ‏التاريخية‏ ‏لحياة‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏القديسين‏.‏واشتهر‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏العصر‏ ‏رسام‏ ‏قبطي‏ ‏هوأثناسيوس‏ ‏صديق‏ ‏مارمينا‏ ‏العجايبي‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏رسم‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏مارمينا‏.‏
وفي‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الخامس‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏تحول‏ ‏جذري‏ ‏في‏ ‏فن‏ ‏رسم‏ ‏الأيقونات‏ ‏فأصبحت‏ ‏تستخدم‏ ‏للتعريف‏ ‏بالإنجيل‏,‏وذلك‏ ‏عن‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏تصوير‏ ‏حوادث‏ ‏الإنجيل‏ ‏ومعجزاته‏ ‏بدقه‏ ‏وإبداع‏ ‏فني‏ ‏ويذكر‏ ‏المقريزي‏ (1365-1441‏م‏) ‏في‏ ‏عرضه‏ ‏لسيرة‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏كيرلس‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏عمود‏ ‏الدين‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏عمم‏ ‏استخدام‏ ‏الأيقونات‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنائس‏.‏
وفي‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏ارتقي‏ ‏فن‏ ‏رسم‏ ‏الأيقونات‏ ‏عند‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏ولاسيما‏ ‏النقوش‏ ‏البارزة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الخشب‏,‏ولعل‏ ‏من‏ ‏أبرز‏ ‏الأمثلة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏الباب‏ ‏الخشبي‏ ‏الثمين‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏من‏ ‏بقايا‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏القديسة‏ ‏بربارة‏ ‏بمصر‏ ‏القديمة‏ ‏والذي‏ ‏يرجع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏العصر‏ ‏وكذلك‏ ‏العتبة‏ ‏العليا‏ ‏لأحد‏ ‏أبواب‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏الرئيسية‏ ‏لكنيسة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏المعلقة‏ ‏بقصر‏ ‏الشمع‏.‏
وفي‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏السادس‏ ‏الميلادي‏ ‏أعقب‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏ظهور‏ ‏مجموعة‏ ‏كبيرة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الصور‏ ‏الجدارية‏ ‏عثر‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏في‏ ‏باويط‏ ‏وسقارة‏,‏وتتميز‏ ‏أيقونات‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏العصر‏ ‏بتنوع‏ ‏وغزارة‏ ‏موضوعاتها‏ ‏وزيادة‏ ‏الأساليب‏ ‏الفنية‏ ‏الشرقية‏ ‏في‏ ‏عناصر‏ ‏فنها‏.‏وقد‏ ‏رسم‏ ‏الفنان‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الخشب‏ ‏والقماش‏ ‏والحصي‏ (‏الجبس‏),‏وعلي‏ ‏هوامش‏ ‏الكتب‏.‏ومن‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏أيقونات‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏مقصورة‏ ‏في‏ ‏دير‏ ‏باويط‏(‏شمال‏ ‏أسيوط‏) ‏رسم‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏جالس‏ ‏علي‏ ‏العرش‏ ‏وبجواره‏ ‏رئيسا‏ ‏الملائكة‏ ‏ميخائيل‏ ‏وغبريال‏,‏وأسفل‏ ‏المقصورة‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏للسيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏طفل‏ ‏مع‏ ‏السيدة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏وحولهما‏ ‏الحواريون‏ ‏واثنان‏ ‏من‏ ‏القديسين‏.‏
في‏ ‏متحف‏ ‏ميلانوا‏ ‏بإيطاليا‏ ‏لوحة‏ ‏للقديس‏ ‏الشهيد‏ ‏مارمينا‏ ‏العجايبي‏ ‏ترجع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏السابع‏,‏نري‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏الشهيد‏ ‏متشحا‏ ‏بردائه‏ ‏وعليه‏ ‏الثوب‏ ‏العسكري‏,‏وفي‏ ‏قرية‏ ‏بقربتطون‏ ‏علي‏ ‏بعد‏ 20 ‏كيلو‏ ‏مترا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الجنوب‏ ‏من‏ ‏الفيوم‏ ‏وجدت‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏لأبينا‏ ‏إبراهيم‏ ‏يقدم‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏إسحق‏.‏
‏* ‏حرب‏ ‏الأيقونات
في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏البيزنطية‏ ‏شهد‏ ‏القرنان‏ ‏الثامن‏ ‏والتاسع‏ ‏حربا‏ ‏شعواء‏ ‏سميتحرب‏ ‏الأيقونات‏ ‏بدأت‏ ‏سنة‏ 726 ‏عندما‏ ‏حطم‏ ‏الإمبراطور‏ ‏لاون‏ ‏الثالث‏ ‏أيقونة‏ ‏للسيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏فوق‏ ‏باب‏ ‏قصره‏ ‏في‏ ‏القسطنطينية‏,‏ولم‏ ‏تهدأ‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الحرب‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏في‏ ‏سنة‏ 843‏م‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏عاد‏ ‏الهدوء‏ ‏والسلام‏ ‏وانتصرت‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إرادة‏ ‏الأباطرة‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏أعادت‏ ‏الإمبراطورةثيؤدورة‏ ‏إكرام‏ ‏الأيقونات‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأحد‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏من‏ ‏الصوم‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏في‏ ‏احتفال‏ ‏مهيب‏ ‏تحتفل‏ ‏به‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏البيزنطية‏ ‏كل‏ ‏عام‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏يدعي‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الأرثوذكسية‏,‏وخلال‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الحرب‏ ‏استشهد‏ ‏عدد‏ ‏كبير‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرهبان‏ ‏دفاعا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الأيقونات‏,‏أما‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏الفترة‏ ‏من‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الثامن‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏العاشر‏ ‏والتي‏ ‏شهدت‏ ‏دخول‏ ‏العرب‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏قلت‏ ‏صور‏ ‏الأشخاص‏ ‏وشاع‏ ‏رسم‏ ‏المخطوطات‏ ‏الهندسية‏ ‏وفروع‏ ‏أوراق‏ ‏وثمار‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏النباتات‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏الرمان‏ ‏والكرمة‏,‏وفي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏يذكر‏ ‏المقريزي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الآثار‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏الحالية‏ ‏تمثل‏ ‏الجودة‏ ‏الحقيقية‏ ‏للفن‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏اللوحات‏ ‏الثمينة‏ ‏قد‏ ‏حطمت‏.‏
ومن‏ ‏الرسامين‏ ‏العظام‏ ‏في‏ ‏تاريخ‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏في‏ ‏القرون‏ ‏الأخيرة‏ ‏نذكر‏ ‏الراهب‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏رسم‏ ‏بطريركا‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏مكاريوس‏ ‏الأول‏(932-952‏م‏) ‏وفي‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏كان‏ ‏في‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏رسام‏ ‏يدعي‏ ‏مقار‏,‏يرجع‏ ‏الفضل‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏في‏ ‏تزيين‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏أنبا‏ ‏مقار‏ ‏بالصور‏ ‏الزيتية‏,‏وقد‏ ‏رسم‏ ‏بطريركا‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏مكاريوس‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏التاسع‏ ‏والستين‏(1102-1128‏م‏)- ‏ثم‏ ‏سيم‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏ميخائيل‏ ‏مطران‏ ‏دمياط‏(1179-1181)‏صاحب‏ ‏مجموعة‏ ‏القوانين‏ ‏المسماة‏ ‏باسمه‏.‏
وابتداء‏ ‏من‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الحادي‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏وحتي‏ ‏بدايات‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏السادس‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏بدأ‏ ‏رسم‏ ‏الأشخاص‏ ‏تنتابه‏ ‏حالة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الضعف‏ ‏العام‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏أشهر‏ ‏الفنانين‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏في‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏السابع‏ ‏والثامن‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏نجد‏ ‏حنا‏ ‏الناسخ‏ ‏وبغدادي‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏السعد‏ ‏ومنذ‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الثامن‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏عهد‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏بالفن‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مصورين‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأرمن‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الروم‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الإيطاليين‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏يوحنا‏ ‏الأرمني‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏رسم‏ ‏عددا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأيقونات‏ ‏الموجودة‏ ‏بكنيسة‏ ‏السيدة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏الشهيدة‏ ‏بقصرية‏ ‏الريحان‏ ‏بمصر‏ ‏القديمة‏ ‏والذي‏ ‏يعتبر‏ ‏من‏ ‏مشاهير‏ ‏مصوري‏ ‏الأيقونات‏ ‏في‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الثامن‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏وأصبح‏ ‏الاهتمام‏ ‏بالفن‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏ضئيلا‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏التاسع‏ ‏عشر‏.‏ويذكر‏ ‏بتلر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏كيرلس‏ ‏الرابع‏ ‏الشهيربأبو‏ ‏الإصلاح‏ ‏اعترض‏ ‏علي‏ ‏المبالغة‏ ‏الزائدة‏ ‏في‏ ‏تكريم‏ ‏الأيقونات‏.‏
أما‏ ‏في‏ ‏النصف‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏من‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏العشرين‏ ‏اشتهر‏ ‏الفنان‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏إيزاك‏ ‏فانوس‏ ‏المولود‏ ‏سنة‏ 1919 ‏والذي‏ ‏تخصص‏ ‏أولا‏ ‏في‏ ‏فن‏ ‏النحت‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏أسس‏ ‏قسم‏ ‏الفن‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏بمعهد‏ ‏الدراسات‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏سنة‏ 1954,‏وسافر‏ ‏في‏ ‏بعثة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏فرنسا‏ ‏لدراسة‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الفن‏ ‏وقام‏ ‏برسم‏ ‏لوحات‏ ‏قبطية‏ ‏عديدة‏ ‏في‏ ‏كثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏كنائس‏ ‏الكرازة‏ ‏المرقسية‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏بلاد‏ ‏المهجر‏.‏كما‏ ‏نذكر‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏الفنان‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏نصيف‏ ‏والدكتورة‏ ‏بدور‏ ‏وهما‏ ‏من‏ ‏الفنانين‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏الكبار‏ ‏وهناك‏ ‏آخرون‏ ‏كثيرون‏.‏
المراجع
‏* ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏مبناها‏ ‏ومعناها‏-‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏راهب‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏القبطية
‏* ‏الفن‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏ودوره‏ ‏الرائد‏ ‏بين‏ ‏فنون‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏المسيحي
القمص‏ ‏يوساب‏ ‏السرياني
************************************************************** المـــــــــــراجع 
(1) *أيريس حبيب المصرى - قصة الكنيسة القبطية - طبعة 1998 - مكتبة كنيسة مار جرجس بأسبورتنج - أسكندرية - الجزء الخامس ص 64*
*(2)** مقالة للمتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس - جريدة وطنى 5 سبتمبر 2005 م *




*(3) لفن القبطى ودوره الرائد بين فنون العالم المسيحى تأليف القمص يوساب السريانى - دبلوم معهد الدراسات القبطية بالقاهرة ودراسات من جامعة ليدن بهولندا وعضو جمعية ألاثار القبطية - راجع الكتاب وقدمه : نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا صمؤيل أسقف شبين القناطر وتوابعها - الطبعة الأولى 1995م المطبعة ألنبارويس رقم ألإيداع 4794/1995م ص*
*http://www.copticmuseum.gov.eg/Arabic/internal/stone.asp?section_id=3 المتحف القبطى *


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*

 *ازاى الايقونة القبطية بتترسم ؟* 


احدى صديقاتى المقربين اخذتنى يوما الى معهد الدراسات القبطية قسم فنون ودخلت المشغل هناك ورايت كيف يعملون لنجد بين ايدينا الروائع القبطية 
فيه معلومات عن الايقونة القبطية يمكن ناس كتير متعرفهاش
1- الايقونة بتتعمل على خشب يشد عليه اكتر من طبقة كتان
2- الالوان يجب ان تكون الوان بودرة او ترابية فقط
3- يمزج مع الالوان خليط من خل وبياض بيض بديل عن الماء (رمز للحياة)
4- تقنية الرسم دائما تكون على شكل دائرى فلا نجد ابدا استقامات فى الرسم الاساسى
5- الخلفية الذهبية هى رقائق ورقية دهبية خفيفة جدا توضع بورنيش وليست الوان
6- هناك خطوط معينة لا يجب الخروج عنها مثل ان يرمز للشر باللون الاخضر والى الملكية باللون الاحمر
7- هناك رموز معينة تجدها فقط فى اللوحة القبطية مثل العيون الدائرية وهى ترمز الى الحياة الابدية ولن تجد ابدا اى مشاعر حزن بل دائما تكون ملامح سعيدة وهى رمز الى الفرح فى اورشليم السمائية
8- تاخذ الايقونة على اقل تفدير شهر اذا كانت صغيرة نظرا لرطوبة الالوان المستخدمة وتحضير الالواح بطريقة معينة
ملوحظة : لن تجد اسلوب وتقنية الرسم القبطى فى اى مدارس فنية فى العالم لانه اسلوب خاص جدا متاثر من العقيدة القبطية المسيحية


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*

الصور والأيقونات
كتاب اللاهوت المقارن (1) لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
*ينكر البروتستانت ما في **الكنيسة** من صور وأيقونات (وما عند **الكاثوليك** من تماثيل). ويعتبرون كل ذلك ضد الوصية الثانية التي يقول فيها الرب (لا تصنع تمثالا منحوتاً ولا صورة ما مما في السماء من فوق، وما في الأرض من تحت، وما في الماء من تحت الأرض. لا تسجد لهن ولا تعبدهن) (خر20: 4، 5) (تث5، 8، 9).*
*وقد قامت حرب ضد الأيقونات في القرن الثامن الميلادي من سنة 726 م أيام الإمبراطور ليو الثالث، واستمرت بضعة قرون وهدأت، ثم عادت مرة أخري في البروتستانتية منذ القرنين الخامس العشر والسادس عشر واستمرت في معتقداتهم حتى الآن.*
*والمتطرفون من البروتستانت يعتبرون الأيقونات من بقايا *

*الوثنية! *
*ويلوموننا علي إكرام الأيقونات وتقبيلها وإيقاد الشموع أمامها والسجود أمامها. *
*وسنحاول أن نرد علي كل هذا، ونبين حكمة الكنيسة في وجود الأيقونات فيها وفائدة ذلك روحيا. *
*

*​*1) في الرد علي موضوع الأيقونات ينبغي أن نضع أمامنا الآتي: *
*أ) الحكمة في الآية التي يستخدمونها. لماذا قيلت وما هدفها؟ وذلك لأن (الحرف يقتل) كما قال الرسول (2كو6:3). *
*ب) ما هي الآيات الأخري التي أن  وضعناها إلي جوار هذه الآية يتكامل المعني وندرك في وصية الله الروح وليس الحرف. وقد شرحنا كثيرا من قبل خطورة استخدام الآية الواحدة.  *
*2) ماذا كان هدف الرب من منع الصور والتماثيل؟*
*الهدف واضح وهو قول الرب (لا تسجد لهن ولا تعبدهن). فإن كان الغرض بعيدا تماما عن العبادة، لا تكون الوصية قد كسرت. *
*ولا شك أن هذا المنع في الوصايا العشر، كان في عصر انتشرت فيه الوثنية، وكان هناك خوف علي المؤمنين منها، حتي أنه كان من الممنوع نحت أي حجر حتى في البناء العادي، وحتى في تشييد المذابح. *
*3) ونحن نرى أن الله الذى أمر بعدم نحت أى صورة أو تمثال، هو نفسه الذي يأمر موسى (عند ضربة الحياة المحرقة) قائلا له اصنع لك حية محرقة، وضعها علي راية فكل من لذع ونظر إليها يحيا) (عدد8:21). فصنع موسى هكذا، ولم تكن في ذلك مخالفة للوصية الثانية. *
*بل إن **ربنا يسوع المسيح** يعلمنا أن هذا العمل كان رمزا لصليبه المقدس، فيقول (وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية، هكذا ينبغي أن يرفع ابن الإنسان. لكي لا يهلك كل مَن يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية) (يو14:3).*
*4) وعندما أمر الرب موسى بصنع تابوت العهد، أمره بصنع كاروبين من ذهب فوقه قائلا: (وتصنع كاروبين من ذهب، صنعه خراط تصنعها علي طرفي الغطاء فاصنع كاروبا واحدا علي الطرف من هنا، وكاروبا آخر علي الطرف من هناك ويكون الكاروبان باسطين أجنحتهما إلي فوق، مظللين بأجنحتهما علي الغطاء، ووجهاهما كل واحد علي الطرف من هنا، وكاروبا آخر علي الطرف من هناك ويكون الكاروبان باسطين أجنحتهما إلي فوق، مظللين باجنحتهما علي الغطاء، ووجهاهما كل واحد إلي الآخر.. وأنا اجتمع بك هناك، وأتكلم معك من علي الغطاء من بين الكاروبين اللذين علي تابوت الشهادة) (خر25: 17-22) (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وكان كذلك. ولم يكن في تحت هذين الكاروبين مخالفة للوصية التي تأمر بعدم نحت تمثال منحوت مما في السماء من فوق. لأن الغرض لم يكن هو عبادة **الملائكة** ممثلين في هذين الكاروبين.. *
*بل علي العكس تم نحت هذين التمثالين بأمر إلهي، كما تم نحت الحية النحاسية بأمر إلهي أيضا… *
*5) وبنفس الأسلوب صنع سليمان في بناء الهيكل وتزيينه. عمل كاروبين من خشب الزيتون علو الواحد عشر أذرع وخمس أذرع جناح الكاروب الواحد، وخمس أذرع جناح الكاروب الآخر.. قياس واحد، وشكل واحد، للكاروبين. وجعل الكاروبين في وسط البيت الداخلي، وبسطوا أجنحة الكاروبين.. وغشي الكاروبين بالذهب) (1مل6: 23-28). *
*6) ولم يقتصر الأمر علي هذين الكاروبين، بل يقول **الكتاب** (وجميع حيطان البيت (بيت الرب) في مستديرها رسمها نقشا بنقر كاروبين ونخيل وبراعم زهور من داخل وخارج) (1مل29:6). وعمل للباب مصراعين (ورسم عليهما نقش كاروبيم ونخيل وبراعم زهور وغشاهما بذهب) (1مل32:6). انظر أيضا (1مل35:6). وهكذا كان بيت الرب مزيناً بالصور والرسوم والتماثيل. وظل الناس يعبدون الرب. ولم يعبدوا هذه الصور والتماثيل، ولم يخالفوا الوصية الثانية..  *
*

*​*7) كذلك لم يكن تابوت العهد في كل احترام الكهنة والشعب والملوك له، يمثل شيئا علي الاطلاق من العبادة الوثنية. إن **الكتاب** يسجل لنا أنه بعد انهزام الشعب في عاي، أن يشوع بن نون خليفة موسى النبي يسجد أمام تابوت العهد إلي المساء هو وشيوخ **إسرائيل**، وصلي للرب (يش6:7). ولم يحدث أن الرب قال له (قد كسرت الوصية الثانية). بل علي العكس كلمه الرب. وصنع معجزة في كشف عخان بن كرمي، ودفع الرب عاي إلي يد يشوع ورفع وجهه. *
*ولم يخطئ يشوع في السجود أمام تابوت الرب لأنه لم يكن يعبد التابوت بل الرب الذي يحل عليه ويكلمه من بين الكاروبين. وهكذا لم يخطئ داود النبي حينما احتفل برجوع التابوت بكل إكرام ورقص قدامه (2صم6: 12-15). *
*

*​* 8) وبالمثل، نقول إننا لا نعبد الصور ولا الأيقونات وإنما نكرمها. وفي ذلك نكرم أصحابها، حسب قول الرب لتلاميذه (إن كان أحد يخدمني يكرمه الآب) (يو26:12). فإن كان الآب يكرم قديسيه، ألا نكرمهم نحن؟! *
*

*​*9) ونفس الكلام نقوله عن الصليب، الذي قال عنه **القديس بولس** الرسول** لأهل غلاطية (أنتم الذين أمام عيونكم قد رُسِمَ يسوع المسيح بينكم مصلوباً) (غلا1:3). *
*

*​*10) ونحن نشكر الله أن أخوتنا البروتستانت يرفعون الصليب حاليا فوق كنائسهم دون أن يعتبروه تمثالا منحوتا. *
*

*​*11) ونحن نشكر الله أن أخوتنا البروتستانت يوزعون صوراً في مدارس الأحد عن السيد المسيح، و**الملائكة** والأنبياء، وفلك نوح بكل ما يحوي من حيوانات وكذلك صورة الراعي الصالح وغنمه، وصورة داود وهو يرعي، وصورة إيليا والغربان تعوله، و**لعازر المسكين والكلاب تلحس قروحه.. وصورة بلعام**  وصورة **الشيطان** وهو يجرب المسيح علي الجبل.*
*ولا يتعبهم في كل ذلك شك من جهة كسر الوصية الثانية برسوم وصور مما فوق السماء، وما تحت الأرض.. *
*

*​*12) إننا لا ننسي تأثير الصور كدروس تشرح أحداث **الكتاب**، وأبطال الإيمان  فيه وفي التاريخ. وربما تترك الايقونة تأثيرا عميقا في النفس أكثر مما تتركه العظة أو القراءة أو مجرد الاستماع.. *
*وفي كل هذا تربط بين المؤمنين ههنا وملائكة السماء والأبرار الذين يعيشون في الفردوس. وتعطينا دفعا داخليا قويا ننفذ فيه قول الرسول (اذكروا مرشديكم.. تمثلوا بأيمانهم) (عب7:13). *
*

*​*13) ونحن في إكرام الصور، إنما نكرم أصحابها.. حينما نقبل الإنجيل إنما نظهر حبنا لكلمة الله، ولله الذي أعطانا وصاياه لارشادنا. وحينما نسجد للصليب فإنما – كما قال أحد الآباء – نسجد للمصلوب عليه. وفي كل ذلك لا تنطبق علينا مطلقا عبارة (لا تسجد لهم ولا تعبدهن). *
*

*​*14) والمعروف أن الأيقونات ترجع إلي العصر الرسولي نفسه. ويقال إن القديس لوقا الإنجيلي كان رساماً وقد رسم صورة أو أكثر للسيدة العذراء مريم. *
*ويروي التقليد أيضا قصة عن انطباع صورة للسيد المسيح فوق منديل والذي يتتبع التاريخ يجد أن أقوي عصور الإيمان كانت حافلة بأيقونات يوقرها الناس، دون أن تضعف إيمانهم بل علي العكس كانت تقويه. *
*

*​*15) لماذا نحرم الفن ورجاله من المساهمة في تنشيط الحياة الروحية، بما تتركه الصور في نفوسهم من مشاعر روحية، وما تقدمه لم من حياة **القديسين** وتأثيرها. *


*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-1/Comparative-Theology-90-CH11-06-Icons.html*


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*



*للملف بقية *

*لو *

*حبيتم تتابعوا *


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*


كيف تعبدون الصور؟!  هذه عبادة أوثان و أصنام! وكيف تعلمون ان هذه هي الصور الحقيقية لأصحابها؟!​*الإجابة: *
*نحن لا نعبد الصور* *ولكننا نحبها ونعتز بها ونكرمها *ونزين بها كنائسنا وبيوتنا وأماكن عملنا إذا أمكن..  ونوقِد أمامها الشموع، ونقدم لها أيادي البخور، ونبروزها بأجمل البراويز..  ونطوف بها في داخل كنائسنا في الأعياد الخاصة بأصحابها، وننشد لهم المدائح والترانيم..  *سجود العبادة هو لله وحده، ويوجد فرق كبير بين العبادة والإحترام..*
ويرجع تقديرنا وإكرامنا لهذه الصور إلى عدة أسباب:
1- توجد *علاقة صداقة قوية ومحبة روحية خالصة بيننا وبين أصحاب هذه الصور*.  فإن كان المسيح فهو فادينا وراعينا، وإن كانت السيدة العذراء فهي أمنا كلنا ووسيلة خلاصنا، وإن كانوا رؤساء الملائكة، فهم خدام العرش الإلهي..  وما هو الحال مع الشهداء والقديسين الذين تركوا العالم بكل ما فيه إبتغاءً لوجه الباري وحده عزّ وجلّ..  إذاً هؤلاء جميعاً لهم دور هام في علاقتنا بالعالم الروحي الغير منظور وفي علاقتنا بالله.  ومحبتهم لنا تفوق محبتنا نحن لهم.  فكيف لا نحبهم ونتعلق بهم ونجعل صورهم دائماً أمامنا وبين أيدينا، ونقدم لهم الإكرام اللائق بمقامهم الروحي..؟
2- إن صور هؤلاء الأبرار الروحانيين *كلما نظرنا إليها بحب وشوق وهيبة نقرأ فيها سيرهم ونتذكر جهادهم وفضائلهم *فتذوب كل ميولنا الحسيّة في داخلنا، ويصغر العالم كله أمام عيوننا، *وتلتهب عواطفنا بحب الفضيلة*..  فما أجمل ما تبعته صور الروحانيين من يقظة روحية وإنتفاضة ضد الحياة الأرضية تطلعاً إلى عالم المجد والخلود.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
3- *إن تكريمنا للصور ليس هو لمادتها من الخشب أو القماش أو الورق، وإنما هو تكريم لأصحابها.  *وليس هذا أمراً غريباً أو مستنكراً، لأن الدول تكرم عظمائها وصانعي التاريخ بعمل صور لهم تعلقها على جدران المدارس والمتاجر والمستشفيات والمؤسسات العامة، وتزين بها كتب التاريخ..  وذلك تخلداً لذكراهم وإظهارهم كنموذج يُحتذى به في الإجتهاد في العمل والأمانة في مال الغير والإخلاص للوطن..  
هكذا صور الروحانيين تستحق منا التكريم لن أصحابها ضربوا أعظم الأمثلة في بطولة الدفاع عن الإيمان وبطولة قهر الجسد والموت عن العالم، وبطولة التقوى والفضيلة..  وأمام كل هذه البطولات ألا يستحقون منّا كل كريم وتمجيد؟ (ويوجد قسم لصور القديسين هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا).
4- إن الصور وسيلة سهلة الإدراك وأكثر قرباً إلى فهم الإنسان، وأقوى تأثيراً في مشاعره..  فهي مصدر واضح وسهل للمعرفة والتذكر..
*أما بخصوص الإعتراض الذي يسأل عن كيفية معرفتنا بأن هذه هي الصور الحقيقية لأصحابها، *فإن الذين رسموا وصوروا كانوا معاصرين لأصحاب هذه الصور أو لاحقين بعدهم بزمن يسير.  وإستلهموا صورهم من الأوصاف الدقيقة لأشكالهم، وأوصافهم الملحقة بأسمائهم، مثل القديس موسى الأسود، القديس يوحنا القصير.. إلخ.
أما عن حقيقة صورة السيد المسيح، فقد قال ابن العبري في كتابه "مختصر الدول" أن إبجر ملك الرها أرسل رسولاً اسمه فيجا إلى المسيح يدعوه إلى مدينته فأرسل إليه المسيح صورته مرسومة على منديل.  وأيضاً صورة وجه السيد المسيح الذي كان ملطخاً بالدماء مطبوعة على الكفن المقدس، وصورة وجه المسيح التي إنطبعت على المنديل الذي قدمته القديسة فيرونيكا ومسح المسيح به وجهه أثناء سيره نحو الجلجثة، وكذلك صورة السيد المسيح محمولاً على يد العذراء المرسومة بواسطة القديس لوقا الإنجيلي الطبيب.  إلى غير ذلك من الصور..
وعلى أية الأحوال، فكثير من الصور كذلك هي تخيلية، وليست حقيقية!  فكما قلنا أننا لا نعبد مادة الصور ولا الصورة المرسومة عليها، نحن نكرم الشخص ذاته وأعماله، ونتذكر فضائله..




- كتاب سؤال وجواب - القمص صليب حكيم
- كتاب اللاهوت المقارن ج1 - قداسه البابا شنودة الثالث
- سؤال حول عباده خشبه الصليب!
- كتاب الكنيسة بيت الله - القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي
- كتاب حياة الصلاة الأرثوذكسية - الأب متى المسكين
- كتاب كيف تقرأ الأيقونة - الراهب إيليا الأنبا بولا​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*

:smi411:




المصدر :  للمشاركة السابقة موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت الاسكندرية 



http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS-Answers/03-Questions-Related-to-Theology-and-Dogma__Al-Lahoot-Wal-3akeeda/011-Adoring-Pictures.html


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*

​





*إذا كان المعنى البسيط للفن عامة هو أنه نتاج إبداعي ينبع من ثقافة الإنسان، وهو التعبير التلقائي عن الذات وهو أيضاً ضرورة حياتيه كالماء والهواء للبشر وقد يستخدم الإنسان كل المواد المتاحة له ليعبر بها عن أحاسيسه ومعتقداته ليجسدها لكي نراها في رسم أو صورة أيقونه لنرى من خلالها الصورة الكاملة عن ثقافة هذا الإنسان في هذه الحقبة التاريخية، ولذا فإن معنى كلمة أيقونة باليونانية هي نموذج أو صورة، وقد عبرت الأيقونات القبطية القديمة منذ القرون الأولى من الميلاد عن مدى عمق وروعة وبساطة التعبير الفني وتألقه وكيف نجح في توضيح وتوصيل المعنى اللاهوتي لقصة الأيقونة حتى للعامة الذين يعجزون عن قراءة اللغة المكتوبة، فكانوا يقرأون الأيقونة من خلال النظرة الأولى لها عند دخولهم كنائسهم، يقال أن لوقا البشير الفنان الطبيب هو أول من رسم أيقونة السيدة العذراء وهى تحمل رب المجد يسوع المسيح الطفل ومنه توارثتها الأجيال إلى الآن، وقد بدأ البطريرك (كيرلس الأول) البطريرك الـ 24 في تعليق أول الأيقونات في المقر البابوي سنة 420 م ومنها انتشرت الأيقونات في كل الكنائس وازدهرت فنون الأيقونات القبطية على مر العصور حتى الفترة من سنة 726**م إلى سنة 842 م وهى الفترة المعروفة بظهور جماعة (مقاومي الأيقونات) وهى الفترة التي تم فيها حرق وتدمير معظم الأيقونات القبطية في الأديرة والكنائس، ولكن مشيئة الرب سمحت لبعض الآباء الكهنة والرهبان بأن يخبئوا بعض الأعمال الجميلة والتي عرفناها بعد ذلك في دير الأنبا أنطونيوس وكنيسة ابو سيفين بأبي سرجة وبعض أعمال التنقيب في سراديب قديمه في منطقة مصر القديمة ومنذ عام 842م رجعت الأيقونات القبطية بكل قوة وإجلال تملأ كنائسنا وأديرتنا القبطية إلى وقتنا هذا، وتعبر الأيقونة القبطية عن إيحاءات باللون والرمز والمعنى اللاهوتي لتشمل من كل الجوانب إعطاءنا صورة واضحة عن موضوعها وقصتها ومغزاها الروحاني
**عندما نتأمل الأيقونة لا نقف عند حدود جمال الفن أو عدمه ولكنها ترفع الفكر إلى ما وراء الألوان والمادة إلى شخص صاحبها وتمزجها معه بكل شعورنا لنعيش المعنى اللاهوتي ونتأثر به.
نحاول عرض بعض الأعمال للأيقونة القبطية من إنتاج فناني الأيقونات في المهجر.
ونحاول هنا أن نبدأ بأيقونة الميلاد نظراً لقرب موسم صوم وأعياد الميلاد ونتابع بعدها حسب كل موسم أو مناسبة دينية.
أيقونة الميلاد من عمل شفيق بطرس بملواكى – وسكنسن - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
أيقونة الميلاد.*​ 
* 
​*​*+*​* تجلس السيدة العذراء بدون ألم دلالة على الولادة العجيبة
**+ يوسف تبدو عليه الحيرة والقلق
+ المسيح مُقمط بمثل أكفان وكذلك المغارة مثل قبر والمزود مثل اللحد
+ النجم يشير لموضع الطفل يسوع والرعاة يسجدون بفرح والملائكة تسبح بالتراتيل وترشدهم للطريق.
+ المجوس يأتون من الشرق ويمثلون الحداثة والشباب والشيخوخة
+ الحيوانات هي الخروف يمثل خروف الذبيحة والحمار والبقرة يمثلون بهيمية الأمم وصلافة اليهود والتي قد وُلد المسيح ليخلصهم منها .
**+** الهالات الذهبية ثمثل الأبدية والملك الأبدي الذي لا يُفنى ولا يندثر .
**+ اللون الأبيض المحيط بهم يمثل الطهارة وإلى توهج النور الإلهي الذي يضيء ظلام العالم.
+ تجد أن مصدر الضوء من وسط الأيقونة ينبع من الطفل الرب يسوع له المجد ويتتابع إلى كل أركان الأيقونة بعكس نظريات الإضاءة في الرسم بوجه عام رمز لكون الرب هو مصدر النور.*



المصدر :  http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2085​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*


*ملاحظات حول الزخرف الكنسي النوبي

كاريل انيمي*


*لازلنا بعيدين حتى اللحظة من تقديم إجابة نهائية عن لماذا زخرف النوبيون كنائسهم بالطريقة التى فعلوها. رغم أننا نمتلك الكثير من البينة، فإن معظم الزخرف الكنسي وصل إلينا بشكل مشظى. حتى الآن فإن كثدرائية فرس توفر المثال الأكثر اكتمالاً ونتيجة ذلك فقد هيمنت لوحات فرس على ساحة الجدل الدائر حول الفن الجداري النوبي. ليس ذلك بلا مبرر حيث أن الكثدرائية قدمت لنا أكبر كمية حتى الآن للرسوم الجدارية. لكن في جوانب عديدة علينا أن نسأل أنفسنا عما إذا كانت كثدرائية فرس، لوضعيتها هذه، النموذج الممثل للفن الجداري النوبي ككل. تسمح لنا التماثلات بين كنائس مثل فرس، وسونقي، وتينو، وعبدالله نرقي برسم خطوط عامة في التطورات الأسلوبية، حتى وإن أظهرت بعض اللوحات "القروية" معنىً وايقونيةً خاصين (1). مع ذلك يصعب علينا تجنب الأخذ في الحسبان البينة من فرس في دراسة تتناول الرسم النوبي.



يبدو حالياً أن الخطوط الأساسية للتطور الأسلوبي في الرسم الجداري النوبي قد تم تثبيتها. لكن عندما يتعلق الأمر بالايقونية فإن الوضع يظل أشد تعقيداً. التطور في الأسلوب من الممكن استنتاجه عن طريق مقارنة رسوم منفردة في ترتيبها الكرونولوجي النسبي. في حين أن التحليل الايقوني، من جانب ثانٍ، ليس مجرد تفسير لرسوم منعزلة. بمجرد تثبيت أهمية موضوع رسم جداري وايقونيته، فإن الخطوة التالية تصبح البحث عن معناه في المحتوى الأوسع لزخرف الكنيسة في مجمله. لا يزال هذا السؤال تحديداً بلا إجابة الى حد بعيد : هل نُفذ زخرف الكنائس النوبية طبق خطة موضوعة مُسبقاً وعن عمد، وإذا كان الأمر كذلك، كيف يمكن التعرف على تلك الخطط؟ لا تسعى هذه الورقة الى الإجابة عن هذا السؤال، فقد قُصد منها إسهاماً في المناقشة المستمرة لهذا الموضوع.



يبدو من الوهلة الأولى أنه لا يوجد سوى تركيب محدود في زخرف معظم الكنائس النوبية. ليس هناك نموذج كنيسة زينت جدرانها بمناظر قصة متواترة أو أن يكون فنان أو مجموعة فنانين قام/قاموا بزخرفة كنيسة خلال فترة زمنية محدودة وفق خطة يمكن تتبعها. قد يقود هذا بسهولة للاستنتاج بأن الكنائس النوبية قد زخرفت بطريقة تدريجية عضوية، وصولاً الى نتيجة. قد يصدق ذلك على أوضاع عدة، لكن في إطار العرض غير المنظم ظاهرياً للرسوم يمكن الكشف عن بعض النقاط المحددة، غض النظر عن كونها أقل مما نتوقع.



قبل الالتفات الى الرسوم نفسها من الضروري التمييز بين عدة جوانب في الرسم الديني، حتى وإن لم يكن هناك ضمان بكون تلك الاختلافات بصورتها هذه قد عرفها الفنانون والمؤمنون النوبيون.



- في فن الفترة القديمة المتأخرة يمكن التعرف على تصوير إنسان في الكثير من الحالات كـ "نائب عن"، بمعنى أن التصوير يخدم بديلاً لوجود الشخص المصور. يمكن أن ينطبق ذلك على كل من تصوير الأحياء (صور الإمبراطور والمتنفذين الآخرين)، والأموات (الأسلاف) وعلى المعبودات والقديسين (صور العبادة). في حالة صور المعبودات، والقديسين والإمبراطور يكون الهدف المهم هو تبجيل تلك الصور علامةً على احترام أو عبادة الواحد المرسوم. كما أبان ارنست كايسنجر، أخذت عبادة الصور تجد تقبلاً وتم تقنينها في المسيحية البيزنطية بين القرن السادس وفترة تحطيم التماثيل الدينية (2).

- فئة ثانية تتألف من مناظر يصور فيها حدث أو فعل. سيكون من التبسيط استخدام مصطلح "رواية أو قصة"، طالما أن هدف التصوير يمكن أن يكون أكثر من مجرد تدليل أو رواية لحدث. مثل تلك المناظر نادرة الى حد ما في الرسم النوبي. معروفة بضعة صور لميلاد المسيح، والشباب في الفرن الملتهب، ومناظر مثل المسيح وثوماس (فرس a87)، وسلسلة آلام المسيح.

- في حين أن الرسوم المشار إليها أعلاه هى طبيعية الى هذا الحد أو ذاك، فإن مناظر أخرى يمكن استخدامها لتصوير فكرة أو مفهوم لاهوتي. المثال الأفضل لذلك الرسم المتكرر للصليب على الجدران بطرق مختلفة. جوانب تجلي الله للإنسان والاعتقاد في العالم الآخر موجودة في عدد من المناظر (3).



الجوانب الثلاثة تلك تنطبق على شكل الرسم، لا على وظيفته أو المعنى الملصق به. عندما يتعلق الأمر بهذا علينا أن نميز بين على الأقل فئات مختلفة من الرسوم :

* تلك المرسومة بمكان محدد للغاية لوجود ارتباط مباشر بين الموضوع والوظيفة أو رمزية المعمار.

* تلك التى يصور فيها الشخص أو المنظر لأسباب تكريس، بدون أي ارتباط مباشر بالمعمار.



فقط في عدد محدود من الحالات يمكننا أن نقيم صلة بين بعض الموضوعات الايقونية والمكان في الكنيسة. المثال الأبرز تجلياً لهذا هو بالطبع تركيب الجزء الناتئ (نصف الدائري) في الكنيسة: يمثل منظر المسيح في جلاله، مع أو بدون المخلوقات الخاصة بالرؤية ومع أو بدون العذراء، محاطاً بالحورايين في منطقة أسفل، المنظر غير المنازع بالنسبة لزخرف الجزء الناتئ في منطقة النيل (4).



فوق ذلك هناك منظر ميلاد المسيح، والذى نجده في عدد من الكنائس النوبية (مثل فرس، وعبدالقادر، وعبدالله نرقي) مرسومة في الركن الشمال - شرقي للكنيسة، احتمالاً لوجود صلة بقداس تجهيز الخبز للعشاء الرباني. الصلة الفعلية، على أية حال، تظل غير مؤكدة؛ في سونقي تينو رسم المنظر نفسه في الرواق في الجانب الجنوبي للكنيسة.



صُورَّ الملائكة في مداخل الكنائس بوصفهم حراساً للأبواب. مثال جيد لهذا يتجسد في الملائكة المحيطين بالمدخل الى صحن الكنيسة في فرس (inv. 98,99).



حتى في حالات منعزلة هناك أحياناً إمكانية ربط منظر ايقوني بجزء محدد من المعمار، كما في سونقي تينو حيث صُور القديس ستيفان والقديس جون المعمداني في الأبرشية الجنوبية، المستخدم في النوبة بيتاً للمعمودية (أي مبنى يجرى فيه التعميد - أسامة). ويحتمل أن يكون قد ارتبط كذلك بمهام شماسي الكنيسة (5).



في معظم الحالات نجد أن موضوع التصوير ليس مرتبطاً بما لا فكاك منه مع المكان في مبنى الكنيسة. إذا قمنا بعملية احصاء للموضوعات والأماكن المرتبطة بها، فإن الحالات المشار إليها واحتمالاً حالات أخرى قد تبدو، أنها تمثل نسبة صغيرة. نسبة أكبر من الرسوم الجدارية النوبية مكرسة لتصوير الملائكة، ومريم العذراء، والصليب، والمبجلة تبجيلاً عالياً في مسيحية النوبة. وكما هو الحال في احدى الايقونات، فإن التبجيل علاقة متبادلة بين المؤمن وواحد من المرسومين، بدون الاعتماد على مكان محدد. خلافاً لتلك الموضوعات، نجد فئة أخرى للرسوم "النيابية"، تمثل أساقفة، وأعضاء الأسرة الحاكمة، ورؤساء أبرشيات.



الايقونية التصويرية في فرس في القرن الميلادي الثامن

تغطي الرسوم من كثدرائية فرس أكثر من خمسة قرون. سيكون من اليسير افتراض أن يكون مفهوم زخرفة الكنيسة قد ظل كما هو عليه خلال هذا الامتداد الزمني. لهذا السبب علينا أن نحاول دراسة كل طبقة من الرسم أو مجموعة رسوم متعاصرة بهذا القدر أو ذاك كل على حدة. تتألف الأولى التى يمكننا تمييزها كمجموعة متجانسة بهذا القدر أو ذاك من رسوم القرن الثامن التى يشار إليها عادة بـ "أسلوب زهرة البنفسج"(6). رغم أنها من حيث الأسلوب قد تكون متجانسة، فإن خطة ايقونية لا تبدو واضحة من الوهلة الأولى. في المجاز المؤدي الى صحن الكنيسة وحول المدخل الى السلم نجد العديد من رسوم الملائكة كبوابين، ورسم ميلاد المسيح في الجزء الناتئ بالصالة الشمالية وهى ظاهرة تعد عاديةً، لكن أكثر من ذلك لا يبدو سوى القليل من التخطيط (7). يجب ألا يشكل ذلك مصدراً للدهشة. لازالت بداية القرن الثامن تعد فترة ذات دلالة في الرسم النوبي، فترة تطابق مع تحطيم التماثيل في بيزنطة. في هذا الوقت نجد تأثيراً واضحاً، طبقاً لما لاحظه كورت فيتزمان، من الأسلوب والايقونية القبطية. كما لاحظ فيتزمان أيضاً غياب تماسك بين العديد من الرسوم، وفسر ذلك بالطبيعة شبه الايقونية للرسوم، بحيث أن كل رسم يبدو صورة تكريسية منفردة غير مرتبط بالرسم المجاور له (8). هذا بالتحديد الانطباع الذى يتملكنا إذا تخيلنا أنفسنا نقف في كثدرائية من القرن الثامن (9). الطبيعة التكريسية للعديد من الرسوم في فرس تتجلى من خلال بقع السخام، التى خلفتها المصابيح المتقدة أمامها. في الغرف الجانبية، غير المفتوحة لجمهور المتعبدين، لم يتم تنفيذ رسوم. الطبيعة التكريسية لا تنطبق فقط على المناظر "الايقونية" للقديسين، لكن أيضاً لمنظر أكثر "قصصية" مثل الشبان في الموقد المتقد. النموذجان الأخيران وجدا ليس فحسب في رسم القرن الثامن، بل أيضاً في كثدرائية فرس بالقرب من الأبواب والسلالم، الأمكنة التى تمركزت بها الصور الأخرى للملائكة (بخاصة ميخائيل) وارتبطت في الظاهر مع التبجيل للملاك. يعطي وضع الأشكال في المقدمة تصوير هذا الموضوع طبيعة "ايقونية" أكثر منها "قصصية".



ظلت رسوم القرن الثامن لا تقدم صوراً لشخصيات نوبية متنفذة.



القرنان التاسع والعاشر

حدث التغير الأول في هذه الطبيعة للرسوم في منتصف القرن التاسع (والذى وصف بانتقال الأسلوب بين البنفسجي والأبيض) : رسم في الجدار الشمالي، في الجزء الشرقي منظر حماية يصور ملكةً وميخائيل. في الفترة نفسها تم تصوير الأسقفين النوبيين الأولين(10).



مع بداية عهد الأسقف كيروس واعتلاء جيورجيوس الأول للعرش (كلاهما حوالي 866) يبدو أن التغيرات استمرت. حدث انتقال الى أسلوب الرسم الذى نطلق عليه الأسلوب الأبيض. نجد لوحة كيروس فيما يسمى بالكنيسة الصغيرة الجنوبية. بعد مدة ليست بالطويلة، بنهاية القرن، يبدو أن الجدران الداخلية أعيد كساءها بالجص، باستثناء الجزء الناتئ شبه الدائري في الكنيسة. سبب التجديد غير واضح بصورة كاملة. ظلت أجزاء كبيرة غير مزخرفة تاركة مجالاً للمزيد من الإضافات. قطعاً لم يك نقص المساحة هو ما دفع جيورجيوس الأول إضافة صورته لمركب الجزء الناتئ. يبدو أنه ببساطة اختار المكان الأكثر بروزاً، تحت اليدين الحاميتين للعذراء، مع المسيح في جلاله فوق رأسه. وضعت الايقونية الجديدة لمنظر الحماية الملكي هنا بدرجة تفضيلية. شخص يمتلك الشجاعة الكافية لتنفيذ مثل هذه الإضافة يمكن عده طموحاً بما يكفي لتخطيط إعادة زخرفة الكثدرائية، مزيلاً النظام غير الرسمي للإضافة التدريجية لرسومات ايقونية فردية. مع ذلك، فإنه وبعد إعادة الكساء بالجص بدء مجدداً في إضافة نظام الرسوم التدريجي، لكن هذه المرة فقط في الغرف الجانبية للكنيسة بصورة أساسية، كما لو أن صحن الكنيسة وأجنحتها الجانبية بقيت تنتظر إعادة زخرفة لم يتم تنفيذها أبداً. في العقد الثالث من القرن العاشر تم تدمير الكنيسة بفعل حريق وبعد فترة طويلة بدأت عملية الرسم في أعقاب إعادة تشييد الكنيسة. لكن غض النظر عما إذا كانت إعادة الكساء بالجص تمهيداً لزخرف ايقوني مخطط قد تمت في عهد كيروس وجيورجيوس الأول، فإن نهاية القرن التاسع كانت فيما يبدو نقطة تحول، ليس فقط في رسوم فرس. كانت سفارة (كيركي) التى بعثها جيورجيوس الى بغداد في عام 836 هى الأهم في وضع المقرة الدولي والتقدير الذاتي السياسي (11). ازدهرت النوبة في عهد جيورجيوس الطويل في المجالات السياسية والاقتصادية والثقافية.



مناظر الحماية

تصبح الثقة الذاتية للأسرة النوبية الحاكمة أشد تجلياً في ايقونية الزخارف الكنسية: صور الملوك، وأسرهم، والأبارشة. رغم أن نظام الإضافة التدريجي للرسوم استمر في القرن الحادي عشر وما بعده، فإن الرسوم تبدو جزءاً من النظام. لا يمكننا مجرد مقارنتها بمناظر الحماية المشهورة في كنيسة هاجيوس ديمتريوس في سالونيكا. لا يصور المتبرعون الفرديون أبداً بالقدر من البروز مثل الأساقفة وأعضاء الأسرة الملكية في النوبة. الواقع أن ذلك يذكرنا بتصوير عملية التتويج البيزنطية، الهدف منها التعبير عن الطبيعة المقدسة للمنصب الإمبراطوري. صورة الملك في الكنيسة النوبية تعبر هى الأخرى عن قدسية سلطة الملك. فعل جيورجيوس ذلك عن طريق إضافة صورته في وسط الجزء الناتئ، وتُظهر رسوم لاحقة الملك في قبالة الجزء الناتئ. هكذا الحال في كنائس سونقي تينو(12) وعبدالقادر(13) وفرس، ليس فحسب في الكثدرائية(14)، لكن أيضاً فيما يسمى بقاعة الأسقف، حيث صُور جيورجيوس الثاني تحميه العذراء والمسيح الطفل، في مقابلة المسيح في الجزء الناتئ الشرقي(15). اختيار تلك المواقع للرسوم يصعب عده مصادفة. لا يمكننا أن نفترض أي تأثير غربي، لكن تلك الرسوم تذكرنا بقوة بالكنائس القروسطية الغرب أوربية، حيث يؤثث الجزء الناتئ الغربي للتاج الملكي. يبدو أن الملوك النوبيين صوروا بوصفهم النظير الأرضي للملك السماوي. بالتالي يمكننا أن نفسر إشارة الحماية، ليس فقط في الصور الملكية، لكن أيضاً في صور الأساقفة بوصفها تقنيناً لوضعهم. تُظهر معظم مناظر الحماية، والتى نُفذت للمرة الأولى في القرن الثاني عشر، الشكلين النصفيين للمسيح والعذراء، الى جانب كتفيّ الحامي. الأبرش في الجزء الناتئ في فرس والأسقف جيورجيوس تم رسمهما بهذه الطريقة(16). يذكرنا هذا التركيب بالطريقة التى صور بها عادة القديس نيكولاس في الايقونية البيزنطية، مع العذراء والمسيح الى جانبه في هيئة شكلين نصفيين يقدمان له الانجيل، علامة منصبه الأسقفي(17). في كل الحالات الثلاث تقوم العذراء والمسيح بوظيفة السلطات المقننة للشخص المحمي.



العناصر البيزنطية في الايقونية النوبية

لا يمكن إنكار قدر من التأثير البيزنطي على الثقافة النوبية(18). بدءاً من القرن العاشر وما بعده نجد أن هذا التأثير تزداد قوته، أيضاً في الايقونية الدينية.



في القرن السادس وبداية السابع، عندما كانت الممالك النوبية حديثة عهد باعتناق المسيحية، كانت مصر في الظاهر قادرة على أن تكون مصدراً للتحفيز لجيرانها الجنوبيين. تبدل هذا الوضع بالتدريج بعد توحيد المقرة ونوباديا والفتح العربي لمصر. مع ذلك نلمس تأثيراً قبطياً على النوبة حتى القرن التاسع. لكن ومع تطور الثقافة المسيحية في المملكة النوبية المتحدة واعتراف الكنيسة القبطية في مصر بخضوعها للحكام المسلمين، فإن مصر أخذت في فقدان جاذبيتها نموذجاً. كان القرن الثامن المتأخر والقرن التاسع فترة ازدهار بالنسبة للنوبة وفترة اضطراب سياسي متزايد بالنسبة لمصر. في القرن التاسع أصبحت بيزنطة مصدر الهام جديد للمقرة. تمت استعارة الرموز والتعبيرات الخاصة بالسلطتين الدنيوية والدينية من الفن والبروتوكول البيزنطي كما وجدت طريقها الى الايقونية. أضحى المفهوم العام للدولة المسيحية، التى يحكمها ملك بصلاحيات دنيوية ودينية، سمة مشتركة بالنسبة لكل من المقرة وبيزنطة، في حين تم فصل الكنيسة عن الدولة في مصر بصورة نهائية.



تمثل الأزياء وسيلة من وسائل التعبير عن التراتب والسلطة. فيما يتعلق بالأزياء الدينية اتبعت النوبة الموضة البيزنطية عن قرب، الى الدرجة أن التطورات الجديدة صورت في النوبة في وقت أسبق منه في القسطنطينة (19). تم تقليد الألقاب والأزياء في البلاط النوبي نقلاً عن البلاط البيزنطي. يرتدى جيورجيوس الأول، كما يظهر في الجزء الناتئ في كثدرائية فرس، زياً يذكرنا بالزي الإمبراطوري البيزنطي للقرن السادس. لا يلبس تاجاً، احتمالاً كون ذلك عد غير مناسباً في محتوى مركب الجزء الناتئ (رغم أنه في أزمان لاحقة فإن الأبرش الذى أضيف الى الرسم صور وهو يضع تاجه المميز).



من بين رموز السلطة، المأخوذة فيما يبدو من بيزنطة نجد نوعاً خاصاً من التاج المعروف باسم كاملاوكي Kamelaukian. في ثلاث لوحات من بين حوالي 1000 من فرس نجد غطاء الرأس هذا. هذا النوع من التاج، في شكله المتأخر الأكثر شبهاً بالكروي، تم ادخاله عن طريق الكسيوس كومنينوس تاجاً إمبراطورياً رسمياً، لكنه كان قد وجد في هيئة أقدم، تتوافق مع التيجان التى ارتداها جورجيوس الثاني في اللوحة الجدارية في صالة الأسقف، والعذراء في منظر الحماية للملكة مارثا (20) والعذراء المتوجة (21). 



يذكر كونستانتينوس السابع (913 - 959) الكاملاوكي عدة مرات. في عمله "الاحتفالات" يذكر كيف أن هرقل قام في عام 638 بتتويج ابنه هرقلنوس بعد إزاحة الكاملاوكي، غطاء رأس القيصر، من رأسه (22). وفي عمله "الإدارة الإمبراطورية" يلمح الكاتب نفسه الى استخدام الكاملاوكي خارج الإمبراطورية البيزنطية خلال القرن العاشر. ويكتب قائلاً بأن غطاء الرأس يجب أن يختصر على البلاط البيزنطي فقط/ مسدياً نصيحة لابنه رامون الثاني أن يرفض تقديم الكاملاوكي هدية لملوك البرابرة الشماليين (23). هنالك بالطبع بينة تشير الى أن الملوك الأجانب قلدوا رموز وشعارات الملكية البيزنطية، بما في ذلك استخدام الكاملاوكي. فالملوك البلغار، والروس، والنورمانديين صوروا وهم يرتدونها. في الفقرة نفسها يذكر كونستانتين بوفيروجنيتوس أن كاملاوكي ، قُدمّ لقسطنطين الأكبر من قبل ملاك احتفظ به تاجاً نذرياً في كنيسة هاجيا صوفيا في قسطنطينة، سوياً مع الرموز والشعارات الملكية الأخرى. هذا "الأصل المقدس" للتاج يبدو أنه استخدم تبريراً للادعاء باستخدامه الحصري من قبل الإمبراطور البيزنطي. في مناسبات خاصة، مثل الاحتفالات الكنسية الكبيرة، يسمح للملك باستعماله مع الرموز والشعارات الأخرى، لكن عليه اعادتها الى الأسقف المسئول عن حفظها بمجرد انتهاء الاحتفال (24). في هذا المحتوى من المهم أن نلاحظ الملك النوبي وهو يرتدي التاج في لوحة في كثدرائية فرس.



كان البطاركة في الكنيسة البيزنطية في أوقات محددة يرتدون الكاملاوكي الذى تطور الى الـ مترا. الاختلاف الأساسي بين التاج الملكي والآخر الكنسي هو غياب القلادات المتدلية في الأخير (في لوحة جيورجيوس الثاني توجد القلادات). الرسوم الأولى المعروفة للتاج كرمز كنسي تمثلت في عدد من الأختام الألكية مع القديسين أشيلس، وبازل، ونيكولاس لبطاركة قسطنطينة والتى يرجع تاريخها للقرنين العاشر والحادي عشر (25). لا يعني هذا أن البطاركة أو المطارنة أنفسهم كان لهم حق ارتداءه في هذا الوقت. ويمكن أيضاً تفسيره بوصفه رمزاً للقديس. نجد في فرس العذراء ترتدي التاج نفسه في رسوم بداية القرن الحادي عشر، بحيث يمكننا على الأقل التأكيد على ايقونيته غطاء رأس للقديس. حقيقة أن القلادات هنا، كما هو الحال في التقليد البيزنطي، تم استبعادها إنما تشير الى أن الايقونية البيزنطية كانت مألوفة. النوع الآخر للتاج (الذى لا يعتمد على أي نموذج بيزنطي، الى حد ما يتوفر إلينا من معرفة)، وهو الذى تلبسه الملكة مارثا، يتطابق مع تاج العذراء في لوحة الميلاد العظيمة من فرس، والموجودة حالياً بمتحف السودان القومي للآثار بالخرطوم (الرقم 18). يبدو أن هذا التصوير للتاج بالنسبة لكل من الملكة ومريم العذراء يشدد على مفهوم اشتقاق السلطة الملكية من القوة السماوية.



لم تك تأثيرات الثقافة البيزنطية وتجلياتها في الزخرف الكنسي مقصورة على تصوير الأساقفة والملوك. كنيسة نقع العقبة تميزت بزخرف داخلي مثير، بقيت فقط منه ثلاث شظايا، موجودة حالياً بالمتحف القبطي في القاهرة. على أساس واحدة من تلك الشظايا، ووصف فيرث وصوره الفوتغرافية يمكننا افتراض وجود رسم يوم الحساب الأخير في الجدار الغربي في مقابلة الجزء الناتئ. الشظية، المحفوظة في القاهرة تظهر ما وصفه فرث كالآتي : "احتوى الجزء الوسط من الجدار الغربي لوحة جدارية لخنزير يبتلع الناس الناهضين من قبورهم، ويقابل الخنزير من الجانب الآخر تمساح". في الجدار الشمالي: "... مجموعة ناس تم دفنهم؛ وفي الجدار المقابل مجموعة ناس في بستان، غالباً المباركين في الجنة". تظهر صورة فوتغرافية لتفاصيل الجدار الغربي ثمانية أشكال ملفوفة مثل مومياء، تظهر من توابيت. شخص تاسع، رجل عاري، يرقد مستنداً على مرفقه. فوق تلك الأشكال، ومنفصل عنها بشريط زخرفي، الجزء الأسفل لشكل متوج وجزء من جناح في الركن الجنوبي (26). تلك الشظايا تحمل كل خصائص منظر يوم الحساب، إذا فسرنا الناس الموصوفين بدلاً عن كونهم ابتُلعوا بكونهم لُفظوا. هذا التحديد مثير في ارتباطه بتأريخ الرسم. يؤرخ جودليفسكي رسم الجزء الناتئ بالقرن السابع (27). هذا التأريخ قد يكون مبكراً للغاية بالنسبة لرسم الجدار الغربي، لكن حتى وإن أرخناه بقرنين لاحقين، فإنه يمثل حالة مثيرة. يؤرخ التصوير البيزنطي الأقدم المتوفر ليوم الحساب الأخير بالقرن العاشر، في حين يفترض برنك تاريخاً متأخراً يرجع للقرن الثامن أو التاسع لهذا الموضوع في الايقونية البيزنطية (28). موضع الرسم في الجدار الغربي يتوافق من الوضع التقليدي في الفن البيزنطي (عادة في المجاز المؤدي الى صحن الكنيسة) وفي الفن الغربي القروسطي. مرة أخرى نجد موضوعاً بيزنطياً مأخوذاً في مرحلته المبكرة للغاية. إذا كان التعرف على يوم الحساب الأخير صحيحاً، فإن تاريخاً يرجع للقرن التاسع يكون مقبولاً.



إذا كانت النوبة قد امتصت تأثيراً بيزنطياً، فإن ذلك لم يكن بطريقة منتظمة. يمكن تتبع العديد من الموضوعات والتفاصيل في الايقونية الى أصول بيزنطية، لكن نظاماً لزخرفة الكنيسة، كما تطور في المدى البيزنطي خلال القرنين العاشر والحادي عشر، لم يتجذر مطلقاً في النوبة فيما يبدو لنا. تدليل واضح لهذه الكنائسية يتجلى في وجود تاج الأبرش، الى جانب كل التيجان والأزياء الاحتفالية (29).



وصولاً الى استنتاجات يمكننا القول بأنه ليس هنالك نظام ايقوني صارم في الرسم الجداري النوبي كما وليس هناك مخطط يمكن تمييزه، على الأقل ليس واحداً متسقاً. بالنسبة لعدد من الرسوم يوجد ارتباط ذو معنى مع جزء المبنى الذى رسمت عليه، لكن باستثناء موضوعات هامة مثل زخرف الجزء الناتئ، يبدو عدم وجود شروط صارمة في الرسوم التى وصلت إلينا. يجب ألا يكون هذا مثيراً ككل. موضوع زخرفي متجانس الى هذا الحد أو ذاك بالنسبة للكنائس يبدأ في التطور في المدى البيزنطي بعد إزالة التماثيل، عندما أصبح الفن الديني مدمجاً رسمياً في الطقوس الدينية واللاهوتية. لم تمر لا مصر ولا النوبة بأزمة مماثلة، بالتالي أصبح ممكناً فيهما استمرار العملية التقليدية للزخرف العضوي والمخطط جزئياً.



تؤلف المناظر التكريسية الغالبية خلال القرن الثامن، عندما كان الرسم النوبي لازال تحت تأثير الفن القبطي. في النصف الثاني للقرن التاسع، في فترة حكم الملك جيورجيوس الأول، ولاحقاً نلاحظ التطور المتزايد لصور الأساقفة وأعضاء الأسرة الحاكمة في الزخرف الكنسي. رافق ذلك تأثير متنامي للثقافة البيزنطية، في الأزياء، والايقونية، والبروتوكول. يبدو أن هذه العملية ارتبطت بوضع النوبة القوي، والوضع الضعيف لمصر في القرنين التاسع والعاشر وبحقيقة أن بيزنطة أصبحت تمثل نموذجاً للإمبراطورية المسيحية.*​
​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*

​
*بعض الأعمال الفنية للحقبة القبطية*
*يتميز الفن القبطى بعض السمات التى ينفرد بها عن اى فن اخر او اى فن مسيحى تواجد فى مناطق اخرى....
مثل مقاييس رسم الانسان ونسب الشكل والتكوينات... الخامات المستخدمة واسلوب التعبير ملامح الوجة...تحقق الناحية الطقسية فى اللوحة....*
















​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*

*تقنيّة الأيقونة الجدارية*


*أكثر الأيقونات الجدارية القديمة التي بقيت إلى أيامنا هذه وهي بحالة جيّدة جدّاً قد رُسِمَت على طريقة الفريسك ، حيث أنّ الكنائس في السنوات البيزنطية ، كانت تُعمَّر من الحجر والكلس والرمل .

فقد كانت الجدران تُطيّن بمزيج يُعمل من المواد التالية :

( كلس + رمل + تبن " عيدان القمح الناعمة " + القنّب ) 

أمّا الرسم فكان يُنفّذ مع التطيّين بآنٍ واحد كما يلي :




قبة كنيسة النبي ايلياس ( الرابية ـ المطيلب ـ لبنان ) 


كان الطيّان يجهّز مزيجاً من الكلس والرمل ( نهري خشن ) والتبن والقنّب ، وهذه المواد كانت تلعب دوراً كبيراً في التسليح حتى لا يتشقق التطيّين ، وكان المزيج يُترك / 15 / يوماً حتى يتخمّر ويتماسك جيّداً مع بعضه ، وبهذا كانت قطعة من الحائط يليس مرتين على سماكة من/ 5-6 / مم بقدر ما يستطيع الرسام أن يرسم بيوم واحد وفي اليوم التالي كان يضع الطبقة النهائية وهي مؤلّفة من الكلس وقليل من الرمل الناعم وهي طبقة رقيقة لتغطية التبن فقط فتصبح الطبقة ملساء وناعمة وبعد ذلك يبدأ الرسام برسم الأيقونة بوساطة الألوان الترابية المُستخرجة من الأرض والتي كانت تُمزج مع ماء الكلس فقط .

وبحذر شديد كان الرسام يبدأ بالرسم لأنّ أيّ خطأ لا يمكن أن يتمّ تصحيحه عند رسم الفريسك .

فاللون يتشرّب مباشرةً داخل التلييس ولهذا السبب كان يجب على الرسام أن يُنهي رسمته قبل أن يجفّ الحائط حتى تتشرّب الألوان إلى الداخل وتجفّ مع التلييس ، وكلّما كان التلييس والألوان بحالة رطبة يصبح بينهما تفاعل كيميائي ، بالإضافة إلى تفاعل الكلس مع الهواء الخارجي والذي يكون طبقة كريستالية تبقى لقرونٍ عدّة .

هكذا كانت تُرسم كلّ الكنيسة ، وكلّ الكنائس التي رُسمت بهذه الطريقة بقيت الرسومات فيها حتى الآن بحالة جيّدة تقاوم تحدّيات عوامل الزمن والرطوبة .

وهناك طريقة أخرى لرسم الأيقونات الجدارية وتتمّ بالُرسم على الحائط الجافّ ، حيث نحفّ الحائط بورق الحفّ إلى أن يصبح ناعماً وأملساً ثمّ نغسله بالماء والصابون كي لا يبقى عليه أيّ نوعٍ من الأوساخ والغبار والأدخنة الصادرة عن الشموع والقناديل والبخور ، وعندما يجفّ نطليه بطبقةٍ من الأساس ، وبعد ذلك نبدأ برسم مخطّط القدّيس أو الموضوع المُراد رسمه في المكان المناسب حسب قانون الرسم الكَنسيّ .

وهذه الطريقة من الرسم لا يمكن أن تُستخدم للكنائس التي بُنيت منذ سنوات عديدة لأنّ جدرانها تكون قد تشبعت بالأدخنة والزيوت التي سيكون من الصعب جدّاً أن تُنظّف .

وهكذا لا يمكن للألوان أن تتشرّب إلى الداخل بل ستبقى على السطح ، وبمرور الزمن فإنّ الزيوت التي كان من الصعب إزالتها عن الجدران ستخرج إلى السطح وتزيل الألوان .

منذ زمنٍ بعيدٍ وحتى أيامنا هذه تُرسم الأيقونات الجدارية على القماش وبعد ذلك تُلصق على الحائط وتُنفّذ اللّمسات الأخيرة .

وهذه الطريقة أو هذا النوع من الفنّ قد أثبت جدارته لأنّ النتائج كلّها أكثر إيجابية من أن يُنفّذ الرسم على الحائط مباشرةً .

والقماش الذي نستعمله في مرسمنا مصنوع من القطن ومجهّز جيّداً من قِبَلِنا والرسومات

تتُنفّذ بوساطة الألوان الترابية ( المستخرجة من الأرض )

إلا أنّه هنا تُمزج مع مواد لاصقة عازلة للرطوبة بدلاً من البيض ،

وبعد الانتهاء من الرسمة تُلصق على الحائط بتقنيّةٍ خاصّةٍ تحتاج إلى الكثير من الخبرة وبالنتيجة تُصبح القماشة والحائط جزءاً واحداً .

في المرسم نقوم بتنفيذ 70% من الأيقونة ونترك الباقي ـ أيّ وضع اللمسات النهائية ( ظلّ – إضاءة – تذهيب ) ـ إلى الكنيسة كي نحصل على التناغم والاتّصال بين الرسومات وبين الكنيسة

( كالإضاءة والمخطّط المعماريّ والارتفاع ) لأنّ شروط البيئة للمرسم تختلف عن بيئة الكنيسة . 
*


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*

*تاريخ الإيقونات ( 1 )*
*الأيقونة هي رسالة تقوم بدور تعليمي، ولها فاعليتها في الكنيسة.. فمن خلال لغة الألوان البسيطة تعلن الأيقونة عن حقائق الإنجيل المقدس وتوضح تعاليم الكنيسة وتنطلق بمشاعر المؤمنين إلى الأبدية.
وقد تعددت المراحل التى تطورت خلالها الأيقونة، ونستطيع أن نقسم تاريخ الأيقونات إلى ثلاث مراحل:*​*أولاً: مرحلة الرموز **Period of Symbols
**أستخدمت الرموز في القرنين الأول والثاني على نطاق واسع.. 
فنرى السيد المسيح في شكل: الراعى الصالح - أو السمكة (ومعناها باليونانية "إخثوس"، وأحرف هذه الكلمة تمثل الأحرف الأولى للجملة اليونانية التى معناها " يسوع المسيح إبن الله المخلِّص" - أو مختفياً تحت المونوجرام Monogram، أي الحرفين الأولين من إسمه باليونانية "خريستوس" (= المسيح) وهما XPوذلك على شكل صليب (الحرفان متداخلان مع بعضهما البعض).. *​
*حيث مُنع المسيحيين الأوائل في فترة الإضطهاد من رسم الصليب في شكله الظاهر فإلتزموا بإخفائه تحت أشكال: المرساة، أو رمح ثلاثي الشُعَب، أو حرفT اليوناني، أو في شكل شفرة (كتابة رمزية) وهى المونوجرام كما سبق وذكرنا- ولكن هناك دافع آخر لإستخدام هذا المونوجرام** بصورة شائعة لا فى السراديب فحسب بل وفى نقوشات الكنيسة الأولى وكل مستنداتها القديمة، وهو أن الكنيسة الأولى لم ترد أن تفصل قط بين الصليب وإسم المسيح أو كان الصليب فى فكرها يمثل شخص المسيح نفسه، وفى السراديب ومقابر الشهداء غالباً ما نجد المونوجرام يحيط به إكليل من الزهور يرمز للغلبة بيسوع المسيح.. 
وأحياناً كانت تُكتَب عل الأيقونات القبطية الحروف المختصرة من إسم "يسوع المسيح" باليونانية "إيسوس بى خريستوس" IC XC **..
وأحياناً كان يُكتَب الحرفين الأول والأخير من الأبجدية اليونانية "الألفا" و"الأوميجا" Λ Ω كرمز للمسيح (الأول والآخر، الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية)..*
*كما نجد فى الفن القبطى الأول أشكال متنوعة كثيرة .. مثل السفينة (ترمز إلى الكنيسة)، والطاووس (يرمز إلى الخلود وبهاء الفردوس)، والعنب أو الكرمة (يرمز إلى دم المسيح).*​*ثانياً: مرحلة أيقونات الكتاب المقدس **Period of Biblical Icons
**إستخدمت الكنيسة الأولى أيقونات تصور موضوعات من الكتاب المقدس بقصد التعليم..
وقد كان ذلك طبيعياً حيث بدأت المسيحية تنتشر فى العالم كله فى ذلك الوقت.. وكان المسيحيون فى أسفارهم ينضمون إلى كنائس فى بلاد تتعبد بلغات مختلفة عن لغتهم الأصلية، فصارت الأيقونات لغة عامة يستطيع كل إنسان أن يقرأها..
وقد وجدت فى سراديب الأسكندرية أيقونات من هذا النوع، حيث صورة معجزة قانا الجليل ومعجزة الخبز متحدين معاً فى منظر واحد. *​
*ثالثاً: مرحلة الأيقونات الإسخاطولوجية "الأخروية" **Period of Eschatological Icons
**صارت المسيحية هي الديانة الرسمية للدولة الرومانية في القرن الرابع الميلادي، فسادَ السلام أنحاء الكنيسة..
هذا خلق إتجاهين متضادين هما: إنحراف بعض الكنسيين خاصة من الأساقفة عن رسالتهم الروحية منشغلين بمجدهم الذاتي، يساعدهم على ذلك إنفتاح أبواب القصر الإمبراطورى فى وجوههم.. وعلى النقيض إذ شعر بعض المسيحيون بغلبة الكنيسة على الوثنية، إنشغلوا بترقب الغلبة الأبدية بمجيء الرب الأخير- هذا الشعور الذى دفع بآلآف المؤمنين لممارسة الحياة الرهبانية..
وقد إنعكس هذا بصورة واضحة على الأيقونات الخاصة بذلك العصر،، فجاءت العبادة الكنسية والأيقونات في ذلك الحين تحمل إتجاهاً إسخاطولوجياً قوياً أى تعبر عن الحياة الأبدية، لذلك فقد ظهرت الأيقونات التالية:
أيقونات الشهداء والقديسين مكللين بالمجد..
أيقونات الملائكة..
أيقونات الرؤى النبوية.. ففى "دير بويط" بصعيد مصر (القرن السادس) توجد أيقونة تمثل الرب كما جاء فى رؤيا حزقيال النبى، فظهرت فيها العجلة ومركبة الغلبة والنصرة.*​
*أيقونات السيد المسيح جالساً على العرش الذى يحمله الأربعة مخلوقات الحية والملائكة تحوط به (هذا التصوير ظهر ايضاً بدير بويط).. إشارة إلى إشتياق المؤمنين للحياة معه فى مجد ملكوته.* ​
​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*

​
*تاريخ الإيقونات ( 2 )* *القرون الأولى الثلاث:
سبق أن أشرنا إلى أن الطابع السائد لأيقونات القرن الأول والثاني هو الرمزي، إلا أنه بجوار هذه الرموز وجدت أيضاً أيقونات السيد المسيح وأمه وتلاميذه كما وجدت أيقونات تمثل أحداث الكتاب المقدس.
ولكن بسبب تقدم الغنوسيون في تعبيرهم الفني بالقرن الثاني - وكما شهد القديس إيريناوس أنهم كانوا يمتلكون مرسومة بالألوان – وتماديهم في تكريم هذه الصور في جو وثني، سببوا لبساً في العبادة المسيحية.. وكان رد الفعل الطبيعي لهذا الاتجاه الغنوسي أن انبرى اللاهوتيين في القرون الثلاثة الأولى يتحدثون بلهجة عنيفة ضد كل تعبير فني خوفاً من النكوص إلى الوثنية، ومنهم العلامة ترتليان والقديس إكليمنضس الإسكندري والعلامة أوريجانوس.
القرن الرابع:
يتحدث آباء القرن الرابع بصفة عامة عن الأيقونات كأمر مستقر.. فبعد فترة الاضطهاد التي عانى منها المسيحيون كثيراً، جاء الإمبراطور الروماني قسطنطين الكبير (227- 306م) وجعل المسيحية ديناً رسمياً للإمبراطورية بعد أن اعتنقها، وزين جميع المنشآت العامة والكنائس التي بناها في عاصمته الجديدة بصور دينية أُخذت موضوعاتها من الكتاب المقدس.. فقد كانت الأيقونات والتماثيل تسلب لب الملوك، وقد كان قبلاً الوثنيون يجعلون لصورة الإمبراطور من الكرامة كأنها تمثل حضوره الشخصي ويوزعون منها في أماكن كثيرة وعامة ويزفونها في مناسبات الدولة وأعيادها بإكرام كبير، وقد أُستبدل ذلك الوضع بصور السيد المسيح والعذراء والشهداء القديسين مع وضع هالة نورانية حول الرأس لتأكيد مجد المسيح الحقيقي وكرامة الشهداء.. وقد أمر قسطنطين بصنع تمثال للصليب وضعه عام 312م بجوار تمثاله، كما صنع أيضاً صورة للراعي الصالح وأخرى تمثل الآم السيد المسيح منقوشة ومرصعة بالأحجار الكريمة ووضعها في غرفته الخاصة.. وهذا الأمر كان بلا شك من أهم العوامل التي ساعدت على انتشار الأيقونات انتشاراً كبيراً في جميع أنحاء الإمبراطورية.
ومن بين القديسين الذين دافعوا عن فن الأيقونات في هذا القرن القديس بولينوس أسقف نولا، الذي كان رافضاً لها في البداية، ثم أدرك فيما بعد أهمية الأيقونات في الحياة الكنسية فزين الكنائس بأيقونات من العهدين (مثل أيقونات عن الخليقة، وذبح إسحق، وعفة يوسف، وغرق فرعون، وانفصال راعوث وعرفة، والفداء على شكل حمل أبيض مكلل تحت صليب أحمر، والدينونة وقد وقف المسيح يفصل الخراف عن الجداء.. وأيضاً القديس باسيليوس الكبير والقديس غوريغوريوس أسقف نيصص اللذان أشارا إلى أهمية وعظم نفع الأيقونات التي تصور الشهداء كجنود للمسيح.
وكان القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم يحتفظ في حجرته بأيقونات للقديس بولس الرسول، ويقال أن القديس بولس كان يظهر له ويكلمه من خلال الأيقونة أثناء سهره ليلاً لدراسة رسائله.
كما أنه من أهم العوامل التي ساعدت على ازدهار الفن القبطي والأيقونة بصفة خاصة هو انتشار الأديرة التي كانت ملجأ وملاذ لآباء الكنيسة يستمدون منها قوتهم الروحية في مواجهة الاضطهادات والبدع والهرطقات.. وقد كان لعزلة هذه الأديرة في الصحراء الضمان القوي لكي تبقى وتحمل لنا خصائص هذا الفن في مرحلة هامة، سواء في العمارة أو الزخرفة.*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*


*تاريخ الأيقونات (3)*
*القرنان الخامس والسادس:
أشار القديس أغسطينوس إلى رسم صور للسيد المسيح ورسله على حوائط الكنائس كعادة منتشرة في أيامه.. ولقد امتدح القديس فن الرسم كعمل يمكن أن تسنده نعمة الله قائلاً: "الأمور الجميلة التي تعبر من الفنانين إلى أياديهم مصدرها الجمال (الله) الذي هو فوق كل النفوس، الجمال الذي تلهج فيه نفسي ليل نهار".. كما امتدح الأيقونات الخاصة بذبح إسحق المنتشرة في الكنائس، وإن كان قد هاجم الذين أساءوا استخدام الأيقونات.





وقد شارك الأباء في دعم وتعضيد صانعي الأيقونات، ومنهم القديس باسيليوس الكبير، والقديس إغريغوريوس الكبير، والقديس نيلس السينائي وهو من تلاميذ القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم.. وأوستيروس أسقف أماسيا (بالقرن السادس) الذي وصف بدقة الأيقونة الخاصة بالشهيدة أوفيميا وأقرظها وقارنها بأعمال فنية لكبار الفنانين في عهده، وقد استعان مجمع نيقية الثاني عام 787م بنص مقالته كبرهان قوي على ضرورة توقير الأيقونات.
وقد كان يتم تدشين الأيقونة وإكرامها ورفع البخور أمامها..
وكانت الأيقونات تشير إلى شيء مستقبلي كالنبوءة مثلاً أو الرمز.. ففي أيقونة السيدة العذراء حاملة الطفل يسوع نجد إنسان يشير إلى نجم في السماء وهذا إشارة إلى خدمة السيد المسيح المستقبلية.. وأيضاً السفينة كرمز للكنيسة، والطاووس كرمز للخلود وبهاء الفردوس، والسمكة كرمز للسيد المسيح، والعنب أو الكرمة كرمز لدم السيد المسيح..
الأيقونات والبدع:
**كان للعقيدة الأرثوذكسية الأثر الكبير على الفن القبطي، وكانت الأيقونات أحد الأسلحة التي واجهت بها الكنيسة المضللين والمبتدعين.. فبعد مجمع أفسس المسكوني الثالث عام 431م وإدانته لبدعة نسطور، ظهرت أيقونة السيدة العذراء والدة الإله (الـ "ثيئوطوكوس") - وهي صورة للسيدة العذراء الملكة وهى تحمل الملك المسيح (الطفل يسوع) إلى يسارها - لتؤكد أن السيدة العذراء مريم هي أم الله المتجسد والقائمة عن يمينه بمجد عظيم "جلست الملكة عن يمين الملك" (مز 45: 9).
**تدشين الأيقونة:
**يقوم بطقس التدشين الأب الأسقف، ويعاونه في ذلك الآباء الكهنة.. وفى الصلاة التي يصليها الأب الأسقف لتدشين الأيقونة يذكر الأساس الكتابي واللاهوتي لعمل الأيقونات، وعمل الروح القدس في تقديسها ولذلك يرشمها بزيت الميرون..
التدشين هو التكريس أي التقديس والتخصيص لله.. فتصير الأيقونة بعد تدشينها أداة مقدسة لإعلان حضور الله بفعل الروح القدس، لذا وجب تكريمها والتبخير أمامها بكل وقار..
يبَّخر الكاهن أمام أيقونة القديس تمجيداً وإكراماً لوجه الله وحضوره في هذا القديس، مثلما يبخر أمام أفراد الشعب الحاضرين في الكنيسة إعلاناً عن حضور الله في الإنسان (المخلوق على صورة الله والوارث لمجد الله)..
القرن السابع:
أبدى المؤرخ بيديه Bede ملاحظة هامة على الرسم في الكنيسة الإنجليزية الأولى.. إذ يروى أن بنديكت سكوب في عودته من الرحلة الثالثة إلى روما عام 657م أحضر معه صوراً مقدسة يزين بها كنيسة القديس بطرس التي أنشأها في مونكويرموث، حوت صور العذراء مريم والإثنى عشر تلميذاً وأخرى مأخوذة عن أحداث الإنجيل وأخرى من سفر رؤيا يوحنا.. وفى رحلته الخامسة حوالي عام 685م جلب بنديكت مجموعة كافية من الصور المستقاة من التاريخ الإلهي تملاً الكنيسة المقامة باسم العذراء مريم في دير ديرموث، كما أحضر أيضاً لكنيسة القديس بولس في جارو صوراً تحمل الرموز والأصل في نفس الوقت مثل صورة تضم إسحق يحمل حطب المحرقة والمسيح يحمل صليبه، وأخرى تحوي الحية النحاسية والمسيح على الصليب*​
​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*

لقد منع الله عبادة الأوثان، لكنه أوصى شعب العهد القديم بصنع بعض الأدوات واستعمالها وإيلائها الإكرام والتقدير. فقد أمر الله موسى أن يدون كلامه على "ألواح من حجر" (خروج 1: 34)، وشرح له حتى أدق التفاصيل، كيف يصنع تابوت العهد ومائدةالتقدمة (خروج 25) والمذبح (خروج 1: 8 -27)، وخيمة الشهادة (خروج 26: 1 –37) وسواها وأكثر من ذلك، فان الله أوصى بصنع كروبين تمتد فوق الحوض المطهر، وكروبينكبيرين فوق قدس الأقداس في هيكل سليمان (3 ملوك 23: 7 – 22) وأشكال مختلفة لعشرةأبقار نحاسية وتماثيل اسود وتماثيل أخرى منقوشة (3ملوك 16: 7 – 22) ويدل هذاعلى أن الله عندما أوصى: "لن تصنع لنفسك وثنا ولا صورة" لم يحظّر استعمال أدواتللعبادة. لقد منعت عبادة الأصنام لكن الرموز والأدوات والوسائل المستعملة في عبادةالله لم تمنع، لأن الشعب لا يعبدها أو يكرّمها لـ"ذاتها" أي بالاستقلال عن علاقتهابالله الحي الذي تعود العبادة إليه وحده، يقول القديس يوحنا الدمشقي، في السجودللأيقونات: "الممنوع إنما هو عبادة الأصنام والذبائح المقدمة للشياطين: والكتابالمقدس تكلم بتشهير عن الساجدين للمنحوتات والذابحين للشياطين وكان اليونانيونواليهود أيضا يذبحون، لكن ذبائح اليونانيين كانت للشياطين وذبائح اليهود لله، وكانتذبيحة اليونانيين مرذولة ومحكوما عليها، وذبيحة الصديقين مقبولة لدى الله، فاننوحاً قد أصعد محرقات لله، "فتنسّم الرب رائحة الرضا" (تكوين 8: 21) وتقبّلاستعداده الطيب الواصل إليه فعلى هذا النحو كانت إذا أصنام اليونانيين أي تماثيلالشياطين مرذولة وممنوعة"

*لم يكن استعمال الأيقونات دارجا في العهد القديم لأنالله لا يُـرى، السبب في دخول هذه العادة في العهد الجديد، السجود للأيقونات منالتقليد الكنسي.*
*أما في العهد الجديد فقد تجسد كلمة الله "وحل بيننا ورأينامجده" (يوحنا 14: 1) أي أن الآب نفسه ظهر للبشر بشخص الابن (يوحنا 14: 9) وأقامعلاقة شخصية معنا، لذلك نستطيع أن نصور الله في شخص المسيح وفي هذا المجال يقولالقديس يوحنا الدمشقي: "في الحقبة القديمة لم يكن تصوير الله ممكنا لأنه لم يكناتخذ جسدا أما الآن، فبعدما ظهر الله بالجسد وعايش البشر، فإنني أصور الله الذييمكنني أن أراه، والذي أصبح مادة من أجلي، ولن انقطع عن احترام المادة التي اكتملبها خلاصي" وبالتالي، فان إكرام الأيقونات يستند إلى أهم عقائد الإيمان الخلاصيةألا وهي تجسد المسيح وحضوره بيننا، وعندما نكرم الأيقونات فإننا نعلن إيماننا بحقيقةالتجسد وتأنس المسيح، والأيقونة التي هي اعتراف بتجسد الإله في المسيح تقودنا إلىالنموذج، أي إلى المسيح نفسه، وتعبر الأيقونة أيضا عن شوق الإنسان العميق إلىالمسيح الإله المتأنس، وتشكل دافعا قويا لرجوع الإنسان إليه.*
*لذلك تعتبر الكنيسةالأرثوذكسية أن إيمانها المستقيم الرأي يشمل تكريم الأيقونات، وتطلق على الأحدالأول من الصوم، الذي تعيّد فيه لذكرى رفع الأيقونات المقدسة، اسم "احدالأرثوذكسية" وبالتالي فان أحدا لا يستطيع الادعاء أنه أرثوذكسي إذا لم يكرمالأيقونات.*
*أقدم ما وصل من النصوص الآبائية التي تتطرق إلى الصور المسيحية تعليقمن اقليمنضس السكندري يدعو فيه أبناء كنيسته إلى اختيار رموز لأختامهم تتوافق معإيمانهم كاليمامة والسمكة والمركب والمرساة إذا في البدء تأتي الصورة في صيغةالرموز حيث أصبحت علامة الجماعة المسيحية.*
*الصورة الرمز لا تقتصر على معنى واحد،السمكة وهي رسم بروجي قديم، تصير علامة صوفية للمسيح، والمسيح يسوع المسيح كصفة لهعندما يعتمد المسيحيون ليولدوا في المسيح، يكونون على صورة سيدهم السمكة الكبيرة هيأيضا صيادة السمكات الصغيرة. ينشدها اقليمنضس أسقف الإسكندرية في نشيد له للمسيحالمخلص: "يا صياد الناس، الذين أتيت لتخلصهم، في بحر الشر تأخذ السمكات الطاهرة منالموج المعادي، وتقودها إلى الحياة السعيدة"*
*صورة الراعي تهيمن على الوسطالرعوي الصورة في حد ذاتها لا شيء جديدا فيها، في أغلب الأحيان، يظهر الراعي بلالحية مرتديا قميصا قصيرا مشدودا بزنار الأصل القديم هو صورة حامل الكبش، ونموذجهالأكبر صورة هرمس الذي رد ذات مرة البلية عندما جال في المدينة حاملا حملا علىكتفيه. أخذ المسيحيون هذه الصورة وجعلوها للمسيح، ضد "رعاة إسرائيل الذين كانوايرعون أنفسهم" يأتي بشخصه ليهتم بقطيعه ويجمع خرافه الضالة. في إنجيل القديس لوقايتحدث يسوع بمثل الراعي الذي ذهب يبحث عن الخروف الضال (لوقا 5: 15)، مظهر ذاتهراعيا صالحا أتى يجمع خرافه من كل حدب وصوب، سواء أكانت مرسومة أم منحوتة، تبدوالصورة غير شخصية وعامة، أحيانا نجد معها صورة اورفيوس الموسيقي الذي يحمل غناؤهالسلام حتى إلى الجحيم. لئن كانت هذه الصورة مألوفة لدى المسيحيين الأوائل، إلاأنها تبقى فارغة من كل خاصة كتابية، بعد نزع الطابع الوثني عنها جعلها المسيحيونصورة حيادية جاهزة لتقبل رمزية مسيانية سياقها يعطيها هوية مسيحية*
*بعد مرحلةالصورة الرمز تدخل الوجوه لتمثل المسيح والأنبياء والرسل بملامح أبطال حضاراتالإغريق والسوريين والمصريين المنتشرة في أراضي الإمبراطورية الرومانية والمتداخلةفيها.*
*هكذا نهل الفنانون المسيحيون من الفنون المعاصرة لهم وتأثروا بالحضارةالرومانية وبالأساليب المتعددة التي طبعت فنون الإمبراطورية الرومانية قبل أن تختمرالمؤشرات المتباينة في صياغة جديدة عرف معها فن التصوير المسيحي ولادتهالحقيقية.*
*يبدو الفن المسيحي الأول فنا جنائزيا من دياميس روما إلى تلك التياكتشفت في تسالونيكي العقود الأخيرة وصولا إلى مقبرة البجوات في واحات مصر، ثمةبرنامج ايكونوجرافي تتكرّر نماذجه شرقا وغربا، المواضيع الإنشائية قليلة للغاية،فالفن هنا لا يسعى للسرد بل لتصوير ما يدعوه اندريه غرابار "إشارات الخلاص" التيتتذكر بها صلوات التعازي القديمة التي تعد المؤمنين الراقدين بالخلاص، هذا الخلاصالذي اختبره وعاشه نوح واسحق، وموسى، ودانيال، ويونان.*
*تتغير المواضيع مع انتشارالكنائس واعتناق الإمبراطورية المسيحية الدين المسيحي تتراجع صور أنبياء العهدالقديم أمام صور المسيح والقديسين. الأساليب المتباينة ومتعددة تتنوع وتتداخل قبلأن تتألف في صيغة جديدة.*
*في القرن الثامن، تصدرت قضية صور المسيح والقديسينواجهة الحياة الدينية والمدنية وأصبحت ساحة لطرح الخلافات القائمة حول شخص المخلصوخصائص طبيعته البشرية وصورته المادية. كانت نتيجة الخلافات القائمة حول شخص المخلصوخصائص طبيعته البشرية وصورته المادية. كانت نتيجة الخلافات القائمة حول شخص المخلصوخصائص طبيعته البشرية وصورته المادية، كانت نتيجة الخلافات حربا أهلية ومباحثةجدلية في اللاهوت والناسوت دامت قرابة مائة وعشرين سنة.*
*انقسم المجتمع في هذهالحقبة حزبين: الأول يرفض الصور رفضا قاطعا وآخر يناصرها ويعلن ولاءه لها. فريقيتهم خصمه بالتجديف والخصم يرد التهمة عليه ويتهمه بالوثنية والعودة إلى عبادةالأصنام عام 787، انعقد المجمع المسكوني السابع في نيقية حيث دعا الأساقفةالمجتمعون إلى تكريم الأيقونات بالإكرام نفسه الذي يقابل به الصليب والأناجيل المقدسة.*
*هدأت حرب محطمي الصور وعاشت الإمبراطورية هدنة امتدت سبعا وعشرين سنة،اندلعت بعدها الحرب من جديد ولم تتوقف نهائيا إلا مع إعادة الإمبراطورة تيودوراالاعتبار إلى إكرام الأيقونات. ساهمت هذه الحروب الطويلة في إرساء لاهوت التصويرالمسيحي.*
*إذا ينطلق الفن المسيحي من الإشارة إلى الرمز، ومن الرمز إلى الصورة،وينتقل من الصورة الترابية إلى الصورة السنوية، أي من الفن الديني إلى الفن المقدس،في معنى آخر ستطلب المسيحية في القرن السابع، أي في المجمع البندكتي في القسطنطينيةإلغاء الرموز لتصوير الأشياء على حقيقتها، أي عدم رسم الحمل الذي يشير إليه يوحناالمعمدان، بل تصوير المسيح لتأكيد حقيقة دخوله العالم حسياً (تجسده)*
*إنالجدارية الأولى التي تمثل الميلاد تأتي من القرن الثاني، إن تصورها كذلك أقدم منتصور رسومات رواية القرن الثالث الإنجيلية. إنها لا تمثل الحدث المذكور في إنجيليمتى ولوقا، لكن تتكلم عن تحقيق وعد العهد القديم. يمكن أن يعود الفضل في إنجازهاإلى وثني مهتد ربما لم يكن استوعب تماماً في نفس وقت استيعاب المسيحية التأثيرات اليهودية.*
*هذه الجدارية الصغيرة لدياميس القديس Priscille في روما التي تمثلالعذراء والطفل والنجم ونبياً يمكن أن لا تلفت انتباه عابر غير مجرب، مع كونهامشوهة تشوهاً كبيراً في قسمها السفلي فإنها تسمح أن نميّز والدة الإله جالسة، تحملالطفل المتجه صوب النبي، النبي المذكور ممثل بهيئة شاب لا لحية له ويحمل سفراً فييده، في الوقت الذي يدل على العذراء باليد الأخرى. والنجم الذي يعلو اللوحة يدل علىأن المقصود هنا في العذراء والمسيح الطفل. إن ملابس العذراء تسمح بأن نفترض تاريخاًالجدارية التي من الممكن أنها رسمت قبل القرن الثالث، بينما لون بشرة الوجوهالصلصالي لا يسمح بالقول بأنها آتية من قبل القرن الثاني.*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*

​
*هذه الجدارية هي حقاًالشهادة على بداية بلورة موضوع التجسد كحدث تاريخي في الفن. هنا، المقصود هو تحقيقالوعد الكامن في العهد القديم، لأن تبرز لنا الطفل عمانوئيل الذي "تنبأ Balaam عننجمه، الذي لمع في السماء أكثر من كل النجوم الأخرى". هذه المقاربة قديمة: إنالأحداث مذكورة نسبة إلى المعنى العميق الذي كان يحمله للتجسد من أجل البشرية: وهوواقع أن عمل الخلاص شمل كل المؤمنين منذ بدء الزمان الشيء الذي سيوسع ويعبر عنه فيأيقونة قيامة المسيح (النزول إلى الجحيم). ذو مغزى أنه من بين التمثيلات المسيحيةالأولى تمثيل الميلاد هو الذي يلخص التجسد وعمل الخلاص. سنرى كيف أنه رويداً رويداًمع إعلان العقائد الخريستولوجية صار هذا الموضوع الأيقوني في الميلاد أعقد وذلك كييعكس تعليم الكنيسة.*
*أما الظهور الفعلي للتمثيلات الأولى للميلاد فبدأت في النصفالأول من القرن الرابع، في جو الانتصار الذي خلقه السلام الديني، إذ حلت التمثيلاتالواقعية للميلاد محل تمثيلات أقدم للتنبؤ المتعلقة بنبوءات العهد القديم في مولدالمسيح الذي ولدته العذراء، تبتغي هذه التمثيلات تمجيد تجسد الكلمة والتنويهبالميزة الحقيقية لتجسد المسيح على الأرض.*
*أيضاً هذه التمثيلات الأولى للميلادظهرت في العصر نفسه الذي تأسس فيه عيد الميلاد. إذ كان عيد التجسد (الميلاد) قديماًهو نفسه عيد عماد يسوع المسيح. بالنسبة لمسيحيي القرن الثاني والثالث، ظهر التجسدلدى ظهور المسيح للشعب بكلمات الآب: "أنت ابني الحبيب...". وإذا ما اعتبرنا التوجهالعام الذي كان ينص على إعطاء تفسير واسع لكلمات الكتاب المقدس فإن المبرر كانكافياً من أجل الربط العاجل للتعييد بالميلاد بعيد تثبيت التجسد الخلاصي لابنالله، غير أن الكنيسة، بسبب عدم وضوح المضمون العقائدي لعيد الظهور الإلهي في مايختص بصيغ التجسد تجاه التعليم الهرطوقي الغنوسي والدوستياني والآريوسي، سرعان ماعمدت إلى التشديد على عبارات المجمعين الأولين العقائدية مؤكدة على ولادة المسيحالبشرية.*
*وهذا ما كان ممكناً إلا بتسليط الضوء على كل الأحداث المحيطة بالميلادالمذكور في الأناجيل. الشيء الذي أدى إلى أن يكون عيد الميلاد - الظهور المزدوج ذاتشعب كثير، وبالتالي إلى تسهيل عملية قسمه إلى عيدين مختلفين.*
*الميلاد هو إذاعيد يعبر عن الرؤية الأرثوذكسية للتجسد على نقيض الظهور (عماد المسيح) الذي في ذلكالعصر بدا وكأنه كان يثبت بعض الهرطقيات. بالمثل، على الأيقونة، تعبر والدة الإلهوالتي هي أيضا والدة ابن الإنسان والطفل، الإله الذي هو قبل الدهور والنائم فيالنور غير المخلوق الآتي من فوق. نستنتج من هذا وجود يقظة الاهتمام بموضوع الميلاد،وهو اهتمام تشهد عليه محاولات مقاربة للحدث الميلادي أكثر فأكثر وليس مجازية أورمزية وحسب. لذا أخذ المؤمنون في الاعتبار بعض التفاصيل المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس. لكي تولد الأيقونة انطلاقاً من هذه الوقائع المحدودة الملموسة والقابلة لأنتمثّل.*
*ومن بين كل مواضيع جداريات الدهاليز التي أحصاها المؤلفون لم يذكرالميلاد إلا مرة واحدة. الطفل ممثل راقداً على نوع من فراش وإلى جانبه مع الثوروالحمار أمه ترتدي رداء رومانياً وشعرها منسدل.*
*إن أقدم نقوش النواويس التي تمثلالميلاد تعود إلى بداية القرن الرابع. ليست هذه التمثيلات عديدة إذا ما قارناهابكثرة المواضيع الأخرى إنها شديدة التنوع في تفاصيلها. يبدو أن التمثيل الأبسطموجود على ناووس كنيسة القديس Ambroise في Milan: الطفل المقمط يرقد على فراش وعندرأسه ورجليه الثور والحمار ممددان، فوق الطفل نرى النجمة. مع ذلك، على نقوش مننواويس أقدم (نحو 320-325)، يرقد الطفل في مذود وحوله ما عدا الثور والحمار شخص (راع؟) يستند على عصاه. في مكان آخر، نرى العذراء جالسة إلى جانب المذود وأحياناًشخصاً يعتبره بعض المؤلفين راعياً وأُخَر القديس يوسف.*
*هناك أيضا بعض النواويسحيث المجوس ماثلون أمام المذود. لكن التمثيل الأكمل للميلاد موجود على ناووس الـVia appia: الطفل نائم في معلف مزخرف بجدائل موجود تحت إفريز، إلى يمين المذود يوجدالقديس يوسف (كشخص كهل يحمل في يده قضيباً صغيراً) ووالدة الإله جالسة يغطيهامعطفها من رأسها إلى أسفل قدميها وتشيح بوجهها عن السرير المفترض، والى اليسار هناكالثور والحمار وثلاثة مجوس (كأشخاص يرتدون الثياب الفارسية: القبعات الإفرنجية والسراويل Chausses والجلابيب القصيرة) يحملون هدايا متنوعة تبدو وكأنها عصافيروفاكهة، وخبزاً بشكل إكليل، الأول بينهم يدل الآخرين على النجم، لا ينقص إلاالرعاة. من جهة أخرى، إن وجود الثور والحمار وحسب عند قدمي العذراء على ناووسالقديس Trophime في Arles (منتصف القرن الرابع) يدل على تشكيل مختصر لمشهد الميلادواندماجه بمشهد سجود المجوس.*
*بالمقابل، نرى بشكل خاص على نواويس القرن الرابع أكثرمما نرى عموماً مريم ويوسف وراعياً، أو أكثر، بسيطاً لباسهم وفي يدهم Baculus (قضيب) أو أداة عمل، نراهم يسجدون للطفل أو يشيرون إلى النجم. في التمثيلات الأقدم، تظهرمريم جالسة إلى جانب المذود*
*وانطلاقاً من القرن السادس، تصور عموماً على العكسممددة على سرير، ربما أن هذا الوضع يشدد على مسألة أن المسيح لبس فعلا طبيعتنا،وتجعل ايضاً ألم العذراء ملموساً أكثر في مؤلفات لاحقة، وانطلاقاً من القرن العاشربشكل خاص، تبدو مريم أحيانا منحنية فوق السرير. يظهر يوسف في تصاوير الميلادانطلاقا من القرن العاشر بشكل خاص، تبدو مريم أحياناً منحنية فوق السرير. يظهريوسف في تصاوير الميلاد انطلاقاً من القرن الخامس، ويصور في معظم الأوقات جالساًويندر أن يصور واقفاً إلى جانب الطفل. فيما خص إطار المشهد، فإن التمثيلات الغربيةالقديمة تظهر المذود تحت كوخ Cabane أو تحت تعريشة Pergola بينما في الشرق فضلوا أنيظهروه في العراء أو في مغارة. إن هدايا المجوس غير المتوقعة على ناووس Via appia ليست الوحيدة في تاريخ هذا المخطط الإيقوجرافي. يجب أن نلاحظ أن الأناجيل المنحولةوأساطير الملوك المجوس تشير إلى الهدايا المتنوعة التي من المفترض أنهم قدموهاللطفل يسوع. على سبيل المثال، نجد في إنجيل متى (2 ، 1 - 16) ذكراً لقطعمالية مقدمة إضافة إلى ذهب وبخور ومر، كما أننا نجد في السراديب المجوس يحملونأواني مرصعة بقطع الذهب. يرتبط مشهد القطع الذهبية هذا، حسب أسطورة غامضة، بأجدادالمسيح.*
*لنذكر أيضاً هدية أخرى تثير التساؤل وتظهر في تمثيلات العصر الوسيط: كتاباً. يأتي هذا التفصيل حتماً من تأثير الأساطير المأخوذة من Livre de Seth [كتابشيت] وlivre Araméen de l'Enfance du Christ [كتاب طفولة المسيح الآراميُ]: "Melkon، ملك الفرس، هو من أن أحضر المر واللؤلؤة Loès والموصلي Mousseline والبرفير والأوشحة Rubans الكتانية والكتب التي كتبتها ومهرتها إصبع الله ويمكن أنيكون المقصود كتاباً يحتوي على نبوءات Balaam كما هو الحال بالنسبة للدروج Rouleaux على جداريات Fresques كبادوكية. إن هدايا المجوس الممثلة عموما على النواويس هيعبارة عن سلة من الفاكهة أو عن إكليل. وهي عبارة عن كعكة Galette من خبز كما علىإنجيل Etchmiadzin. في بعض الأحيان هي عبارة عن قرون خصب cornes d'abondance (كماعلى Dyptique كاتدرائية Milan من القرن الخامس). إن الهيئة غير المألوفة لهداياالمجوس لا تعني دوماً أنها لا تتوافق مع نص متى.*
*إذ في الواقع في التمثيلات الغربيةيصور المر بشكل خبز مستدير الشكل والبخور بشكل كرات صغيرة. في كل الأحوال، علقالآباء أهمية على نص الأناجيل القانونية التي تتكلم عن الذهب والبخور والمر حتى ولواختلفت شيئاً ما في ما بينها في تأويل معنى الهدايا. وعليه مثلا يذكر القديسإيريناوس أن المر كان مخصصاً للرجل والذهب للملك والبخور لله، الشيء الذي يُعتبرالتفسير الكلاسيكي. القديس أفرام السرياني يربط الذهب بالملك لكنه يربط البخوربالكاهن والمر بالطبيب. في أثيوبيا، كان الذهب يُربط بالملك والبخور بالله والمربالآلام الشيء الذي يلتقي بالنتيجة مع تفسير القديس إيريناوس**.*
​

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*

*
مرحلة تطور الأيقونات لإسخاطولوجية المسيحية:

جاءت العبادة الكنسية و الأيقونات فى القرن الرابع تحمل إتجاهآ " إسخاطولوجيآ سماويآ "سماويآ قويآ" فظهرت الأيقونات التالية:

1 - أيقونات الشهداء والقديسون مكللون بالمجد.
2 - أيقونات الملائكة.
3 - أيقونات الرؤى النبوية ( كما جاء فى رؤيا حزقيال فظهرت العجلة ومركبة الغلبة والنصر أو رؤيا يعقوب والسماء المفتوحة).
4 - أيقونات السيد المسيح البانتوكراطور على عرشه : والكائنات الأربعة يحملون الجالس على العرش وتحيطه الملائكة.

والقديس يوحنا الدمشقى , الراهب الذى عاش فى دير القديس سابا فى فلسطين فى القرن الثامن , كتب فى مقالات الثلاث : "الدفاع عن الأيقونات ", ما ساهم فى توحيد الرأى الأرثوذكسى الخريستولوجى.

منقووووووول للامانة
*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*

*:smi411:*


*المصدر *



* اعداد الاستاذ  warsbut*


*http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2085*

*http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2085&page=2*


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*



للملف بقية 
لو 

حبيتم تتابعوا


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*

*هل من الممكن أستاذة أسميشال نضيف جزء بعنوان الصور والأيقونات فى المبنى الكنسى؟؟؟؟

صلواتكم
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*



rabna mawgod قال:


> *هل من الممكن أستاذة أسميشال نضيف جزء بعنوان الصور والأيقونات فى المبنى الكنسى؟؟؟؟*​
> 
> *صلواتكم*
> *سلام المسيح لكم*​


 







انت تكتب اللى نفسك فية 
وتنور بية موضوعى الغلبان 

اثق بارثوذكسيتك وتعجبنى مراجعك 
واتابع بعمق ما تضيفة 

اعتقد قصدك اللوحات الجدارية 
اوك 
لكن لو قصدك 
معمار الكنيسة 
فدة موضوع تانى 
ولا اية رايك ؟؟؟؟

ربنا موجود


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*

*مش عارف أقول أيه



هقول


​*_ مميز وجدا ورائع 

شكرا 
ربنا يكون معاكى يا غاليه ( عجبنى جدا وهرجع للموضوع كتير )

_


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*

*   يتساءل البعض كيف نسجد للأيقونات المصنوعة بالأيدى؟؟؟

والجواب هو ينبغى أن نفرق جيدآ بين العبادة الخاصة التى لا تقدم إلا لله وحده وبين التكريم الذى يحمل معنى التوقير والذى يقدم لله وللقديسين أيضآ ... ولقد وردت فى الكتاب المقدس أمثلة للسجود لغير الله وذلك بمعنى التوقير والاحترام مثل:

- السجود للملائكة مثل : سجود يشوع لرئيس جند الرب عند أريحا " يش 5 : 14 "

- السجود لأماكن وأشياء مقدسة مثل داود : أسجد أمام هيكل قدسك " مز 5 :7 )

- السجود لأناس أصحاب كرامة وسلطان مثل : سجود إخوة يوسف له " تك 42 : 6 ).


أيقونات السيد المسيح:

* إن التقليد الكنسى يعود بالأيقونات الأولى للرب يسوع إلى فترة تجسده على الأرض وإلى الفترة التى تليها مباشرة ,
فالقديسة فيرونيكا التى قدمت منديلها إلى السيد المسيح لتمسح به وجهه وهو فى الطريق إلى الجلجثة كافأها الرب با نطباع صورته على المنديل بطريقة معجزية.

* وأيضآ التقليد يعرفنا أن القديس لوقا الإنجيلى كان رسامآ وقام برسم القديسة مريم والطفل يسوع... وتوجد الآن صورتان بديرى السريان والمحرق يقال إنهما مأخوذتان عن الأصل الذى رسمه القديس لوقا الإنجيلى.  


* أيقونات القديسين :

+ ما أن هدأت موجات الأضهاد الرومانى وإذا بأيقونات الشهداء والقديسين تنتشر, لتؤكد أن القديسين المنتقلين لا يزالون أحياء يعملون لحساب الكنيسة.
+ هذا ما أعلنه الكتاب المقدس فقد أقامت عظام إليشع ميتآ تأكيدآ على عمل الله فى قديسيه حتى بعد رحيلهم " 2مل 13 : 21".

+ ويخبرنا الكتاب المقدس عن ظل القديس بطرس الذى يشفى المرضى " أع 5 : 12 - 16 "
وعصائب ومناديل بولس الرسول التى تخرج الأرواح الشريرة " أع 19 : 12 ".

* أيقونات السمائيين:

+ نظرة فاحصة لأيقونات الكنيسة نجد أن :

- غالبية أيقونات المسيح على عرشه يصور فيها الملائكة والسماؤيون.

- غالبية الأيقونات الخاصة بحياة السيد المسيح  نجد الملائكة فيها , مثل أيقونات البشارة والميلاد والتجربة على الجبل والقيامة والصعود والمجئ الثانى.

- هناك أيقونات خاصة بالقديسين يصور الملائكة فيها وهم يضعون الأكاليل على رؤوسهم , أو يساعدونهم فى عمل ما.

- هناك أيقونات خاصة بالملائكة ميخائيل وغبريال ورافائيل , وكذلك للأربعة حيوانات غير المتجسدين , وللساروفيم والشاروبيم.


* هالة المجد :

+ ميزت الكنيسة أيقونات قديسيها والملائكة بهالة من النور حول الرأس إشارة إلى عملهم كنور للعالم , 
أما أيقونة السيد المسيح فيرسم داخل الهالة صليب ,
وغالبآ تكتب فيه الحروف الأولى لاسمه " i - x  أو الحرفان الأول والآخر من اليونانية إشارة للاهوته , أو بعض الحروف الأخرى التى تعبر عن ألقابه اللاهوتيه.

+ وهناك ملاحظتان هامتان على استخدام الهالة فى الأيقونات القبطية:

أ - تستخدم الهالة الدائرية فقط لا المثلثة أو المربعة لأن الدائرة تشير إلى الأبدية.

ب - لا توضع هالة حول صور الأشخاص الذين مازالوا على قيد الحياة.


المــــــــــــرجــــــــع

ملخص من كتاب:

كتاب كنيستى الأرثوذكسية... ما أجملك!!

تقديم: نيافة الأنبا متاؤس والأنبا يوسف


إعداد: القس بيشوى حلمى
كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس-شبرا


أذكرونا فى صلواتكم
*​


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*

اللة جميل اضافتك


*ABOTARBO* 

بتفكرنى بواحد صعيدى اسمة كان بيعجبنى 
اسمة كان ربنا موجود 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليك  ابو تربو


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: الايقونات (بحث متكامل )*



asmicheal قال:


> اللة جميل اضافتك
> 
> 
> *abotarbo*
> ...


هههههههه
بركة القديس أبو تربو تكون معكم
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2012)

للرفع




=


----------

